# JUN/JUL 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone 

Much love and luck 

*Kate*
helenO
Caddy 
Mary M
Kathryn Emma
Rosie P 
~*Saila*~
emma.b
LizzyM
kathleenannie
Delores C 
emilycaitlin
Sukie
Tamsin
LisaBerts
KT4UK
mckenziesmummy
Nix76
KatyLouLou
cleo31
sam050703
glamis
dakota 
Twinks!
wanttobaamummy
sharon34
pebble_beach 

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx
​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.....sorry i know i've been a bit lax on this thread recently, got a lot on my mind at the moment but i should have kept up more!

Caddy and Nikki ~ belated congratulations to you......thats such great news and i'm ever so pleased for you both. Be very happy and healthy 

Kate ~ i'm sorry everything is so tough for you hun.....sending lots of hugs and huge luck for whatever direction your future takes. I think you've taken a really brave step hun 

Hope everyone else is ok, i will do a proper catch up soon!

Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

And me!   

lol
R x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OOOOOOOO a new home!!!

Hi ladies i hope you are all enjoying the weather, it a bit like being back in Florida for me   

I am doing the race for life tomorrow so this maybe the last time you will hear from me as it will probably kill me  

I will do some personals very soon, 

Love to you all

Liz x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Ruthie 

Lizzy ~ lots of luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well. Drink lots if its hot like today!!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi ladies, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine!!!  It was our five year wedding anniversary yesterday, so we had lunch today where we had our reception, couldn't have picked better weather!!

Lizzy M - Good luck for tomorrow!!!  I'm doing it in July, not running though!!!  

Kate - I've pm'd you hun 

Hi to everyone, (I'm v disorganised, as I usually scroll down to see what everyones been doing so I can ask them about it, but with the new home I can't!!!!  I promise I'll do better next time!!!)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girlies!  

I have just had my pregnyl jab  Basting Monday.

Hope your all having a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all enjoying this lovely weather, lets hope it lasts.  

Lizzy M ~ all the best for the race today, if its over, well done   

Saila ~ all the very best for tomorrow > will be thinking of you! 

Emilycaitlin ~ wow 5 years, I still need to tie the knot next year August.  

Lizzy B ~ dont be thinking too hard or else you will give yourself a headache! 

Ruthie ~ Hello !  

Sam ~ how you doing girl > hope you okay! 

I am so tired today, just come from the park with all my nieces and nephew and they drained all the energy left from me for today ~ me thinks a lie down on the sofa for a few ticks will do me good.  Need to build up a supply for the lots of   that I need to line up for the next few days. 

Hello to everyone else   

Hope you all keeping well !  

Kind regards 

Glamis . . .


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Glamis - Good luck for the bms this week!!!!  

Saila - Fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow hun!!!  

Lizzy M - Hope today went well!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Evening all

I hope everyone has had a lovely weekend?

Tamsin  A bit late but I hope you have a good holiday!

Saila Good luck with the basting tommorrow, I'll be thinking of you.     

LizzyB Hi hope you are ok?

Em A belated happy 5th anniversary  

Ruthie I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for this month 

Kate How are you doing?

Sam Sorry your AF came good luck for this month 

Caddy How are you doing Hun I'm still thrilled that it worked for you 

Well I went for my baseline on Fri afternoon that morning I went to check my paper work and had a quick look at my planner only to see that I should have been taking 0.5 of buserelin each day and the day after the baseline if all goes well go down to 0.2. 
Quite unlike me I saw the 0.2 at the beginning and got it into my head that was how much I took each day so I have been and was franticly running round on Fri morn when I realised I'd given my self the wrong amount I tried ringing all day but couldn't get through to WN. So I went thinking I'll be d/r for at least another couple of weeks best case scenario but when I was scanned everything was ok to go on which was a huge relief  So I started stimming yesterday 

Hi LizzyM, Katie, Nix, Nikki, Emma, Glamis and everyone I've missed

Love Sukie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone i hope u are all ok?

I just want to thank everyone for thinking of me and your support etc through what has been a really tough week for me this week.

Emilycaitlin - thanks for the PM and will reply asap!

Saila - good luck for tomorrow hun   

I am thinking of u all but i had to take a couple of days out as needed some time out.

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies!!

Sail - Thinking of you today!!!! Good luck!!    

Sukie - Really hope the stimm works!! thinking of you to!!   

Kate - Hugs xx  

Good morning to all the ladies on here and loads of baby dust to all of us 2ww!! I've had know real symptoms my (.)(.) yesterday were a little sore for all of 5 mins!!!   not sure if I'm looking for things were there is nothing!!

Anyway DF and I both day off today to get more wedding stuff sorted!! only having a small one... having a buffet not a sit down and a cheesy DJ!! Ooo and a vintage red London buss to collect us after ceremony!!! vvvv excited!

Ruthie xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick note to wish you all the best ~ just toooooooo busy here today at work. 

Keep well

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I'm back to join you again if that's OK ?!

Due to test this Friday and have been quite chilled about it so, can't help getting the little thoughts creeping in now though !

Hope you're all doing OK and wish you all lots of BFP's !     

Nix.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone just sticking my head in and hope u are all ok?

Ive been on anti-biotics for a cyst and now have thrush! Always the way when i have anti-biotics! So in pain now!

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Kate

Just wanted to send you some ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) as its not very nice to be in pain ! 

Take it easy. 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Basting all over, I feel a little bit crampy but otherwise fine   I am on bed rest with DH looking after me


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya,

I tested on Friday morning and it was BFN. I did not had time to think about it because we were going away for the weekend (that is why I tested because I did not want to be thinking about it all weekend when I was away). We a fantastic weekend and AF managed to hold off until Sunday evening which was good because we were back home then. I am a bit gutted but after so long I don't expect anything else to be honest. Anyway I am trying to keep positive for next month and I have already bought my pineapple juice and Brazil nuts at shopping today!!!!  

Hi Sam, I am sorry to hear about your bfn hun   x

I hope you all had a lovely weekend, speak soon
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just on quickly, at work, sorry for the bfns sam and wanttobeamummy  

Saila - Glad everything went well     

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all hope you are well!!

Just a quick one to say i am still alive and the race didnt kill me  

AF due today and so far so good but will just have to wait and see!!

Take care all!!

Love Liz x x x x

Salia I hope dh is looking after you sweetie xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girlies!!

Well what a busy wkend....i love it! 

GLAMIS: Hi hunny, sorry you've been in pain  i'd come and rub ur back myself if i could  
SALIA: yay for u... lots of sticky thoughts for u hunny, really hope it go's well( and enjoy the dh waiting on u hand and foot! ) 
RUTHIE: good luck hunny... 4 days will just fly by   
SUKIE: Thanks for the luck hun... i'm probably gonna need it  
NIX76: Good luck hun  
WANTTOBEAMUMMY: Im so sorry af came for u hunny  life is so unfair i know 

Luck and hugs to anyone i've missed 
                                    Catch u soon girls
                                                sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Sal Rest up hun lots of  

WANTTOBEAMUMMY Sorry the witch came 

Hi Nix Good luck for Fri   

Hi girls got a headache so I'm off to bed


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well 

Sending you all lots and lots of (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))

Feeling very   today, did 2 opks and still not lh surge although I am on cd20/34, also dp came into the bathroom straight after I had done the test and was asking what is it and what does it mean.  After ttc now for 6months, i would of thought he would understand.  Gosh i damn hate all of this ! 

Sorry for no personals, feeling so low! Do not think I could find the strength to go through any heartache! My niece asked me a few months ago ~ aunty when are you having a baby? and I think that is tormenting me today! Just keep hearing it round and round my head.  

Let me go - need to do some sort of work today.  

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Glamis,

Have replied to your pm hun - sending you lots of 

Hi to everyone else!

Sending   and   vibes your way !!

Nix


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi just popping in to say hi to everyone and hope u are all well?

Sorry for those who have had BFN.

Saila - good luck with everything - when do u test?

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Lovely Creme Eggs  

Kate ~ I test in 13 days  

Glamis ~ I also get mad when DH doesn't "get" things  

Sukie ~ Hope the headache is better  

Sam ~ WHat did you get up to this weekend?

LizzyM ~ Has  stayed away?

Em ~ Thanks sweetie! Hope your feeling better!!

I'm feeling fine today girlies!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Well AF is in full flow ladies    i was really hoping that we had made a holiday bubba but obviously not, i dont know why i expected otherwise really!!!! Heres to this month!!

Glamis i am sorry you are feeling so down sweetie ((((((hugs))))))

Kate how are you hun, are you feeling more happier?

Salia its so exciting hun, i hope your 2ww goes quick, take it easy, i hope your dream comes true huni    

Nix76 how are you? We havent had a proper natter in ages, we must catch up!

Sukie hope you are feelin better huni!

Ruthie, Sam, Wanttobeamummy, emily and everyone else Hello and i hope you are all well!

Love to you all

Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Saila loads of luck with testing hun   

LizzyM - sorry AF has arrived for u hun. Yeah im feeling a lot happier and sleeping a lot better so i know i made a good decision!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Honeys!!

LizzyM ~ I am so very sorry sweetie


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Still no LH today ~ this ttc is really sending me    

I knew something was wrong. Now the rig ma roll of it all begins!  

Glamis . . .  

Update ~ work make brought in his photo of his mrs 14 week scan ~ totally sending me into    now what is a person ment to do!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning all, 

LizzyM -   Sorry the witch turned up hun.  Am here if you want me !

Still getting the occasional niggles - really hop it's not AF arriving    

Good luck to all you of you !

Nix


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

hello my lovelies

sorry i haven't been around. had lots going on  

lizzym - I'm so sorry the witch has shown up. thinking of you   

hope your all well. good luck with testing.

I'm on day 25 of cycle but not sure when af will turn up again! its driving me mad not knowing when its gonna come or not   

will try and catch up a bit more now things are better.

Katie x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies!! still no real signs with me.. have been very tired (but that might be down to staying out till all hours fri and Sat!!     )
woke up with slightly sore (.)(.) but this might just be all in my head still!!   

Big huge hugs to Lizzym and to all with BFN this month.. stay strong! it will happen it must happen!!!

Sail - How are you feelin hun?? bet your excited!!  

Hi to Kate, Nix, Glam, Suki and to all FF ladies trying for their dream!!

Love Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Glamis - sorry about your work mate bringing in the scan pic - its not easy is it?

Ruth - nice to see u and hope u are well?

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening all!!!

Am very lobster like today, should have used more suncream!!!!! 

Kate - How are you?

Glamis   

Ruth -  

Saila - How are you doing?  

LizzyM - Sorry hun 

Katie - Good to see you back xx

Nix - Fingers crossed for you!

Hi to everyone I've rudely not done personals for, dh has arrived home early and I've now got to start his tea!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girlies!!

I'm really scared.... don't think it's worked, my emotions are all over the place and not a symptom in sight  

The old saila is coming back with a vengance and the pee sticks are coming out early


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls,

Another BFN for me this month - didn't make it to test day again.

Round 3 here I come......

Good luck to all of you testing - really hope you get your BFP this time around  

Nix.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

Nix - im so sorry for the BFN - keep trying hun.

Emilycaitlin - im getting there hun and starting to feel normal again!

Saila - PUT THE PEESTICKS AWAY!!! It will work!

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Nix ~ sorry for your bfn, it will happen soon! 

Saila ~ hang in there ! 

Hi to everyone else - I'm feeling very down today again, had no LH - and just know somethings up? Mind you it seems like I am 1 day into my 2ww and if this is how I feel, what will happen in the next few days.  I think I need chocloate! 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Nix ~ I am so sorry sweetheart  

Glamis ~ Have some chocolate  

Kate ~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well AF turned up this morning but knew it would!! Grrrr!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Saila Stay away from the pee sticks   Stay positive hun it's not long in to your TWW yet 

Nix and Kate sorry the witch came 

Glamis Sorry your feeling so down   Hope you feel better soon 

Got to go as I'm due off lunch, got a scan tomorrow to see how I'm doing with the stims. I'll catch up tomorrow eve  

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie good luck with your scan tomorrow

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning!!

Kate - glad you feeling a little more human and big hugs for AF turning up  

Nix - So sorry x sending you loads of baby dust for next month x   

Glam - I agree with Sail - EAT THE CHOCOLATE!!

Sail - Try to ignore the sticks (harder said than done) ! Got everything crossed for you!!

No real symptoms to speak of except feeling tired but whats new there!!   Had slight A/F niggle a moment ago but trying to stay positive!!! I'm in full nicker checking mode now!!!    

Ruthie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Saila - You might not even get any symptoms if it HAS worked, some people don't have a single thing!!  Stay Positive!!!!!       

Kate - Thanks for you pm hun xx  sorry for Af 

Nix 

Glam - Things will get better soon xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

It's taking all my will power not to test!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Stay strong huni, stay away from the peesticks!!!

Thinking of you!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening girls hope u are all well?

LizzyM i love the new piccie!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks hun, i am a bit drunk in that one!! Xmas party, had a bottle of vodka   

How are you huni??

xx xx xx xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL thats when the best photos are taken!!

I am feeling a lot better now but as work isnt guarenteed for me at the moment and am on call incase someone goes sick im worrying about money but we have made an appointment with the mortgage people about maybe deferring a couple of payments.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I glad you feeling better huni, things can just get so stressful!!

I am a massive money worrier, so can understand how you feel about that! I hope you get it all sorted, it will be a relief when you do, you should be able to relax that little bit more!

xx xx xx xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Just sending you a quick hello from Cyprus!!
Weather is fabulous!  Tan coming along nicely!
Have hired a car for 3 days and so went to Nicosia yesterday, to visit the church that my parents were married in, nearly 50 years ago! Probably visit the Tomb of the Kings later and having a BBQ night in the hotel tonight!  Then off to Coral Bay beach tomorrow!
Egypt trip is next Tuesday!
Hope you are all ok and sorry for no personals, but limited time on internet!
Bye for now,

Tamsin
xxxxx
Also stopped off at Aphrodite's rock!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamsin ~ I am sooo glad your having a good time honey!! Keep working on that tan, I'm so jealous I look like a snow flake.

Ruthie ~ Have you tested sweetie?

Em ~ How are you? Are you jabbing yet?

Still haven't got any symptoms....I am a write off this month I think


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning... 

Sail -I haven't tested yet because I'm worried that I'm not on a 25day cycle as mine can change by a day or two? So will wait to see if A/F turns up today and if not test tomorrow!! I don't think it's worked though as I know symptoms (last time I did) and I had a few A/F like pains yesterday.. 

Tasmin - Ooo I would love to be soaking up the sun!! Enjoy!  
Lizzy - Hi thanks for the support!  
Kate - Sorry life is looking unpredictable for you at the mo, hope it sorts its self out soon!  

Hi to emilycaitlin, Glam, Suki and all you other lovely FF ladies x

Fingers crossed!
Ruthieshmoo


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping as well as can be.  

Please can someone tell me what is going to happen if my prog tests are not right, as I just know I didn't ov this month (did 3 lh tests and no surge), but yesterday and today I have been getting a few twinges, first left and now right today.  

Plus I am only going to be able to have my test done on cd26 instead of the cd27 that the cons suggested.  And would it be better to have it last thing in the day on cd26 so its really close to cd27 ~ whats worrying me is that my cycle could go back to being 36 days, so it will send the test results all over the place won't it?

My head went all funny once the cons agreed to send me for the prog tests that I did not keep note of what he said, he did say something about hsg or something, but he said that it would be more than 6 months down the line as to when he can do that or was that after something like medication first for like 6 months, so that would mean they would only intervene after we were ttc for 18months, that is sending me round the twist now.  Specially since my eostrogen level was only 90, but fsh was 6 and lh was 3 ~ really confusing stuff this is.  

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

PS apologies for the lack of personals, my head is not with me right now!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Glamis,

I don't know much about the progesterone tests - I was sent for them last month when I didn't seem to be responding to the clomid.  They were looking to see if they increased and they were but very slowly - I didn't end up ov'ing until very late this month.

Re. the HSG and medication - did he mean he would prescibe you meds (clomid??!) before the HSG   That seems quite odd to me, as I thought you would need your tubes checked before any medication would be prescribed. If your tubes were blocked there would be no point in you taking the clomid. 

Nix.


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Nix 

Thank you for the very prompt response, thats why ff is so wonderful.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

LizzyM - glad its not just me who worries about money! I dont think men do though do they?!!

Tamsin - im so jealous i wish i was there! U must be mad emailing us lot while on holiday!!

saila - dont give up hun xx

Ruth - hope u are well? My life will sort itself out soon it always does!

Glamis and nix hope u are well?

Kate xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a quickie as I'm finishing work early today  

Hope you're all OK and wish lots of luck to anyone testing over the weeked - reckon we're due for some BFP's !  

Nix


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just popping in to say hi to all you fab girls!

Not really been on much this week as either been at the ARGC or out and about as DH has had the week off.

Just wanted to say good luck to Saila and KEEP AWAY FROM THOSE PEESTICKS, WOMAN!        It is far far far too early to test and far too early for symptoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So that is you told! Now get back to resting or I will send the   round and they know where you live as they have been there before!

Good luck for this month, Ruthie!   

Kate - I am glad you are feeling more relaxed now. I bet it is a huge worry off your mind.

Tamsin - your hols sounds fab so far!

Sorry to Nix and LizzyM and Kate for the BFNs.  Sending you all a big hug.

Hi Sukie - hope your scan went ok today honey!     

Love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon ladies, hope you are all well!! I have been shopping today for a new outfit for my birthday night out in a few weeks, didnt think i would get anything but i did so i am pleased!!

Kate i dont think men feel the need to worry about anything as we seem to do it for them!!    One day they might surprise us!!

Saila stay    huni, relax and take it easy!! You will get your BFP hun!!

Ruthie am so proud of you, really thought you would test!!!    let us know asap hun!! We need some BFPs i think!!

Caddy lovely to see you huni, how are things

Glamis hun, i tried OPK for 4 months and i never got a surge and i tried from CD10 until CD18 but i do ovulate so i wouldnt try to worry yourself to much sweetie!!

Tamsin have a wicked time hun, my tan is starting to fade now!!

Nix hi my sweetie how are things going with you?

Sukie hope it went well today hun!!

Hi emily hope you are well!!

Where is Rosie we havent seen her on here for a while?

Have a good day ladies 

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Still no sign of AF... I'm going to hold out as long as I can to make sure my cycle isn't longer this month!!! Fingers crossed!!
Eak!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

This is so exciting ruth!!! PUPO huni                                                              all for you sweetie!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi caddy lovely to see u!

When is your scan?

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi girls

Sail As Caddy said it's too early! don't give up yet, it worked for Jane and Liz  

Lizzy Glad you got an outfit 

Ruth Good luck for the morning 

Glamis Sorry I'm no help it all confuses me 

Nix Are you going to hang around this month, stay. We are all on one long tww 

Tamsin Glad you are having a good hol 

Went for a scan toady and my follicles were all growing well and they counted eleven of them, ranging from 9-16mm. My EC should be next Fri 

Hi to everyone I've missed 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all well?

sukie - great news on the scan!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Kate, I'm ok just going a little nuts about testing or not!!   I left a new post on the 2ww section hoping for some advice!!

Hope your ok?? how you feeling?

Suki - Such good news on the scan.. sending positive sticky vibes for EC   

Sail - how you feeling??       

Lizzy thanks so much for the positive vibes!!! I'm trying to hard to stay positive!! and hope it's worked!!

Rx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, i hope you are all having a good weekend and enjoying the weather!!!

Ruth i am so glad AF has still not shown, i really hope you have done it huni!     

Sukie so glad the scan went well huni!!

Salia how are you today sweetie? 

Hi to everyone else, have a good weekend 

Liz x x x x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

ok I gave in and tested and it's a BFN... I'm not going to tell DF that I tested... oh well I guess AF must have some other reason for being late.... just a waiting game now for the   ....


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh hun, I am sorry!!    isnt it weird the way the old witch plays games with you!!

She did that to me last cycle to   I am sorry though, heres to next cycle huni x x x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Ruth Sorry you got a BFN   but it's not over to the witch appears

Lizzy Hi hun how are you?

Saila Hope you are keeping well?

Thanks Kate Hope you are feeling better.

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are ok?

Ruth - im ok thanks feeling a bit better. Sorry it was a BFN - u sure u just havnt tested too early?

Sukie - yeah im feeling better a bit each day and i will get there hun!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

do you think it is possible to get a BFN then to go on and have a BFP ? As I'm still  


sorry for no personals.... I'm so consumed!!! must find a way to not be so obsessed   can't have this every month again!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning ladies!!

Ruth huni even though i have never been pg when my BF was she done 2 pg test and the docs did a blood test and they all came back BFN 2 weeks later she did another one and it was a BFP!! When they tried to test the first time it should have shown as she was 4 weeks but it took until she was 6 weeks to find out!! So yes huni it can happen and i am praying that it will to you!! Please keep us updated huni!!

Sukie i am fine huni, getting ready for some BMS next week   and then on to the lovely 2ww!! How are you feeling!?


Sorry for lack of personals have alot to do today!! Have a good sunday ladies!!

xx xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

*THANK YOU LIZZY!!!!! My spirits have just lifted!!!*


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

No need to test today .. AF turned up painfully 10 mins ago...


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

morning my sweeties

ruth - im so sorry your af has arrived. the witch is so mean sometimes.

thinking of your   


hello everyone i hope your all well and had a good weekend.

i got my 2nd lot of smear tests results and guess what...... they couldn't tell me the results again so i have to go for number 3!!!!! i hate having it done and it hurts. fingers crossed 3rd time lucky

katie x x x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all okay, sorry for the lack of personals, had to have emergency dental work done on Saturday morning, the pain actually woke me up at 4 in the morning, imagine.  Now the other tooth is hurting too and the damn dentist is not in today, what can I do? 

The thing is Saturday night I had lots of ewcm, which must mean I ov, but not sure as that day was cd24, yet my cycle last month was 34 days and the month before that it was 36days.  Could this be right or does that mean I could be changing to longer cycles.

Plus I am due to have my progesterone tests today, should I hold off and have them done a few days later like on cd28 or so, just so it has good readings. 

So confused, do not know what to do?

Please someone help.

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

PS also did opk's on cd19 to cd22 and did not get any surge? 

PPS Nicker alert, just checked and have ewcm, very confused.  Do I get my bloods done today or not?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so sorry about the BFN Ruthie  

How is everyone else? I hope you all had good weekends?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ruthie - Sorry hun 

Glamis - It might be worth holding off the bloods till day 28, just in case?  It's really difficult isn't it!  Hope your tooth gets sorted soon x

Saila - Are you feeling a bit more positive?  Not long now 

KT4uk - Good luck with the smear!!!!

It's lovely and hot today, I went in to do a night shift last night, but there were more staff than patients, so I took a bank holiday!!!!  Yipppeee, don't have to spend today in bed, and am off now till the 26th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

thank you ladies x 

Sail - thank you x Are you getting excited!! hope your taking it easy     

Glamis - I think emilycaitlin is right and it might be good to hold off bloods.. you could ring to find out if they think you should get them done on the cd28?

emilycaitln - oooo lucky you!! enjoy your time off!!!  

katieuk- goodluck with the smear tests x I know there not nice so make sure you get lots of comfort aftwards from DH!!

Lizym - I hope we both get some good BMS this month!! lol

Kate - Hi Hun!
Sukie - How you feeling? ready for EC??   

Will have to get back on the horse again (so to speak) just got to make sure I don't get my hopes up like that again as it's a long way to fall!! looks like I will be having a drink on my wedding day after all!!

R xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls,

How's everyone doing ?

I'm nowhere near my 2ww yet, but just thought I'd check in and see how you're all getting on   

Nix.


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I am confused - the path lab said today should be fine, then in another breath, will they really test me again without the consultant writing up another script.  

Very confused 

Update ~ just rang the cons sec to see what i sould do, waiting for her to ring me back.  

Thank you to everyone supporting me, you cannot imagine how much it means to me.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are ok?

Flying visit for me im afriad!

Ruth sorry your AF turned up hun.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ruthie ~ I'm not really excited....   Don't think this cycle is my "one"


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sail I have everything crossed for you xxxx you deserve it! Please have faith xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm so busy at work I hardly have time to breathe, but just wanted to say I do check in on you all regularly and am keeping everything crossed for you!  

So sorry you were disappointed this month Ruthie, I'm rooting for you hun and hope you're feeling ok    Good luck for your wedding, how exciting!!

Sailace, try to stay positive hun, hang on in there - and stay away from the peesticks!

Caddy hope you're enjpying pg and beanie is ok  

Hi Kate, how is it going?  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies, sorry for the brief personals.

Well I've put TTC on hold for a little while, I'm having my left tube removed on 26th July and I'm starting a new job in September so have to wait for a while to qualify for maternity pay (because of course I will fall pg straightway after the op, uh huh oh yeah     ).  So no more 2ww's for a while for me, nice to feel the pressure's off for a bit.

Good luck to all of you on your 2ww's    

Helen
xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all just a very quick one from me!!

Ruth huni am so sorry sweetie!! This cycle will be ours hun!! xx

Saila             

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Ruth Sorry the witch came 

Hi girls 

Sorry for the lack of personals it's going to be a me post!
I went for my scan today and showed 16 follicles but my lining had gone from 11.6 to 11 and they did some blood tests and rang me later to tell me that they think I'm ovulating, so they want me to go ahead like I'm having EC on Wed but they'll scan me at 7.30 to see if there are any follicles left  If there is they do EC if not abandon this cycle.

Sukie


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all okay.

Had my bloods done yesterday as the cons said it should be okay, but my temp has gone up since yesterday so that leads me to believe that I did ov late, can that happen? or do you always ov about 14 days before af and not less, coz if that is the case, then my cycle would go to nearly 40 days.  Too long me thinks.

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sukie 

Really hope that it all works out for this cycle, but if it is abandoned (   that it's not!!) - how soon can you try again ?

Thinking of you hun with fingers crossed...

Nix.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sukie ~ They think you are ovulating? Why honey? Hasn't the downreg stopped that? I so hope they don't abandon this cycle   Hope your ok honey!!   

Helen ~ I know your having a break hon but stay with us if you can!! I will miss you if you don't  

Ruthie ~ Thanks hon... I just don't have any faith in this cycle


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies!!

Nix - I saw your post about antihistamines... I'm also taking them at the moment. You can take them while TTC but only if you really have to because as soon as you find out you are pg you must stop taking them as it can effect the development of baby. I know how you feel as I am taking them as I can't survive with out them!!!!! heyfever is a nightmare!!! so only take them during ttc if you really can't survive without them xx

Suki - Big hugs and sending loads of positive vibes to you!    
Sail -     thinking of you this week! 
Glamis - I hope the temp rising is a good sign! it normally stays up if ttc has worked!!   
Lizzy - YES YES & THRICE YES this will be our cycle!!

R x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

R - thanks hun!  It's DH on the anti-histamines not me!  Was just wondering what (if any) effect it'd have on his swimmers ?!?!

Nix


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

That might be worth googleing! He should ask his GP..


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Duuurrr    Why didn;t I think of that!?  I'm normally the Google queen - must be the damn clomid addling my brain !

Thanks hun,

Nix


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Saila - dont give up yet hun.

Sukie - hope things work out ok and they dont abandon the cycle.

Helen - lovely to see u on here.

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  hope everyone's ok,  I'm now off for 2 weeks, I really won't want to go back at the end of it, especially as I'm on nights!!!

Saila -         

Kate - How are you doing?

Sukie - Thinking of you for tomorrow hun 

Nix - Let me know if you find anything about antihistamines, as my dh is on them too!!

Hi to Helen, Glamis, Lizzy, Ruthie and everyone else xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well hello ladies!!!!
God i'm really crap arn't i!!! (don't answer that plese!) o.k little late but i'm gonna catch up anyway! 

Lizzym, Kamac, Ruthishmoo: So sorry ur af turned up girls 
Saila: TUT TUT TUT!!! u really should know better than to go near the evil pee stick!!! hang in there hunny... and please stay positive... it goes a long way  i'm keeping everything crossed for you hunny  

Glamis: hi hunny... i'm sorry i've been so crap latelly  really felt for u when i read about the whole scan thing... a really good friend of mine is pregnant (22wks) and seeing her scan pic's was like a kick in the teeth.. i feel horrid admitting it but i just felt so low  i'm really hoping that things sort themselves out soon for u hunny 

Emilycaitlin: GOODLUCK!!! u have almost the same cycle as me so i'm rooting for a double BFP this month 
Nix76: sorry for BFN hun xxx

Well i'm really sorry if i've missed anyone  wish me luck for this month... i'm feeling v positive and ready to get down to it this week!! 

I'll catch up really soon again promise!
                                                              sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks girls  where would I be without you guys. 
Because I didn't give myself enough of the drug to down reg (my fault got a bit confused and gave myself the wrong amount!) they think that is why I'm starting to ovulate. I'll keep you posted how I get on tomorrow x
Lots of love to everyone 

Sukie


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sukie - big  hun.

Em - I googled the antihistamines and it said that they can affect swimmers, but I spose everything can!  My DH sticking to the herbal ones - they're called New Era and you can get them in Boots.

Hope everyone else is OK!?

Nix.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

just a really silly question....... but I'm worried i've been getting my cycle all wrong... 

If AF turns up on day 28 does that mean I have a 27 days cycle?

R x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I would never have thought that till I started clomid, but they told me to class first day of a red bleed as day 1 of new cycle so yeah I guess it's right!?  I always counted up to the day i started my period as total cycle length...

Sure someone'll correct me if I'm wrong. 

Nix.


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello to you all,

Hope you all keeping well. 

We had an away day for work at Bognor yesterday which was nice, had one or two half pint shandy's ~ was that okay?  6 days left for me ~ really all over the place right now, my mood has been so subdued, maybe it was seeing all those happy familys at butlins that has made me this way, or personally the lack of sleep I had last night, must of had only 3 hours proper kip.  

Sam ~ keep the positivity going ~ we all need lots of that. 

Nix ~ hi how you doing, thank you so much for the support you gave me on Monday, and all the other ladies too, not sure I would of coped without you all.  

Ruth ~  I read somewhere that if af turns up after 3pm they consider it as the next day, so if you started before 3pm then it is classed as day 1 of your new cycle.  Please someone correct me if I am wrong, otherwise mine has just gone out the window if its not right. 

Sukie ~ all the best for today  

Em ~ have a lovely time off - lucky you, wish I had some time off.  

Kate ~  

Saila ~ hello how you doing?

Helen O ~ all the best 

KT4UK ~ how did the smear go.  hope it was less sore compared to the last time.  

Hello to everyone else, sending you lots of (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Glamis,

Really wouldn't worry about a couple of drinks hun - I reckon you have to live a little bit while TTC. We'd all go mental otherwise  

Nix.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Just a flying visit for me today as doing loads of stuff in the house!

Kate xx


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Lizzie,
Not sure if this is how I go abt doing this if it's not I do apologise.  I am on my 2ww I had FET on the 7th June this is my first attempt at natural cycle as the drugs used before didn't agree with me (ended up in hospital) These two weeks always seem to be the longest ever, even though I have my little girl through fresh cycle of IVF it's like my mind has gone blank I can't remember how  I felt whilst waiting when I had any idea I was pregnant.  At the moment I keep getting waves of nausea and my breasts feel firmer and every now and again like stabbing pains in them and hot pokers, is this good or bad ?  Like I say if this is the wrong place to have put this I am sorry, anyone else who is going through the 2ww best of luck to you.

Thanks Sharon xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

HI MY LOVELLYS!!

Well how is everyone today? Sharon, nausia and sore bigger firm boobs are a + in my book hun so good luck 

Glamis: u sound a little more chilled today hunny? hope that's the case  a couple of shandy's never hurt anyone either my lovely 

Not much to say today really, it's been lovely weather and i've been stuck in a hot kitchen for most of the day ! OOoohhh.... i decided to do a diary this month!! so if anyone is board and would like to have a giggle at me going nut's in my 2ww then please feel free to have a nose.... although i will appologise in advance if it doesn't make v good reading (i haven't had a diary since i was about 12!!! i'm sure it'll amuse if nothing else though 

I'm feeling really good still this month?! i just have a very positive vibe going on right now  really going to try and keep hold of it... i think now that i've had 2 good regular cycles i'm a little more convinced that we at least have a small chance of turning this good awfull mess around and finally netting ourselfs our little bean that is sooooo longed for!!

Right well enough ranting from me!
Good luck to all my lovelys that are waiting to test, BIG LUCK to saila and glamis  

                                Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all, how are you??

Sam i do a diary to huni, it really helps i think, i will be following yours!!

Salia how are you today huni, feeling more   i hope!!

Glamis glad you enjoyed your day away!

Sukie how was today hun?

Kate hope you havent been to busy!

Ruth hows you, hope the witch is gone soon hun!

Hi nix you ok?

Hi to everyone else 

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Unfortunatly my ivf got abandoned today, so i'm going to wait for my Af to start again 
I'll catch up soon x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Me Again!

Sukie: I'm really sorry to hear about ur ivf hun  try and keep ur chin up though  

Lizzym: HEEHEE... i've been peeking at ur diary, think thats what finally pushed me to give it a go... watch this space hey!!

                        Sam xxx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Glamis - Thank you very much for asking about me. I haven't had my 3rd attempt yet because she wants to give me a 10 weeks break now. I'm pleased in one way thow because they really hurt. She has told me to continue ttc thow.  


Hope your all well.

I'm just off to bed

Take care          

Katie x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies... 

Sukie - BIG HUGE GIANT HUGS!! Sorry cycle was abandoned..(they could have a better word for it surely like postponed?).... Here's lots of positive vibes for the next cycle    we will be here for you! xx

Lizzy - the witch is nearly gone she has been quite bad this month... might just be my body reacting to the miscarrage still ? 

Katie - enjoy your brake! get your strength up for next time  

Sam - Oooo a diary I shall take a peek!

Sharon - Welcome ! and all sounds positive!  

Sail - Hope all is ok? thinking of you!!

Kate - How you feeling? Hope your looking after yourself!

Going to really try this month! even considering slipping some Viagra in to DF's food!!   
Got to make sure I get the whole ov period covered!

Ruthie xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Sharon ~ all the best.  

Bit stuck for time today so hello to everyone and sending you all lots of ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Leo72 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Only just found this on 2 w/w, could have done with it earlier.  Finished my 2ww on Tuesday.  Got a BFP.  Delighted, but still very apprehensive.  Go back on 29th to see if everything is ok and to see if there is one or two.

Hope I'm not posting in the wrong place and making anyone feel bad.  Have had no real symptoms and can't actually believe that IVF worked 1st time for us.

If I can be any support to anyone or you would like a chat, please get in touch.

Leo


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sukie - so sorry hun   Am here if you want to chat hun.

Nix


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Leo72 ~ big congradulations to you, give all of us here on the dreaded 2ww hope.

Just forgot to ask a question about ovulation 

My cycle was 34 days last time and hope it will be the same this time.  I did opk's 4 days in a row from cd19 onwards with no surge, cd19 had slight ewcm

But then on cd24 I had massive amounts of ewcm with a temp rise the next day.  Could this mean I ov on cd24 instead of like cd20 instead, or do you always ov 14days before af.  Which would cause my cycle to go to like 40 days.  

I am totally confused about this ~ can someone please shed some light for me to understand this.  Its really driving me potty! 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sukie ~ I am so sorry honey  

 arrived for me today


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sail       I'm so sorry xx 
R x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

So sorry to Saila and Sukie ~ just sending lots of


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie and saila i am so sorry xxxxxxxxx

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Salia huni i am so sorry sweetie!!   

Sukie lets hope af comes soon huni   for you!!

Hope everyone else is ok x x x x


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Glamis,

Thanks for the welcome good luck with your test, hope it all goes well for you fingers crossed.

Love Sharon xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Saila - I am so so sorry to hear that AF arrived. And early too. That happened to me in first three IVFs, it arrived on day 8. It is so cruel.  I was so hopeful for you, honey. Life is such a b*tch. Thinking of you.  

Sukie - so sorry too to hear your cycle was abandoned. How disappointing. I suppose the only consolation is that they will have learnt a lot about your response whilst doing it. A lady at the ARGC that is pregnant had her first cycle abandoned as she ovulated early, so it must be second time lucky.     Are you going to get going next AF? I hope you can.

Hi Kate! 

Sorry for the rubbishy lack of personals!

Love to all.
Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy how r u hun? I keep meaning to PM u and forget!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Kate! 

I am fine thanks. Just taking it day by day at the mo.

How is all with you?
What about those hideous neighbours of yours? Any news work wise?
Hope you are ok, honey. You made the difficult decision to leave and now you are moving forward onto better things.  

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi caddy!

The neighbours have been quiet so thats good!

I am doing some work for home care but nothing permanent has come up yet - will see what happens!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Sal I'm so sorry hun, if you want to chat or anything let me know 

A big thanks for all your support you girls are great  Yes I'm going to start again on day 21 of my next cycle I'm down but not out. The nurse was lovely when I got upset yesterday giving me a hug saying it was not right time, but they will get me a bubba, and do you know what I believe her 

Caddy Hi lovely I hope you both are keeping well 

Kate, Ruth, Lizzy,Glamis and Nix thanks for your posts I'm going to blow you all bubbles as thanks

Sukie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for your support girls. It didn't really hit me till last night and I was a bit hysterical   DH thinks I bottle things up too much   I look like crap today my eyes are sooo puffy   I just feel like my heart is broken and I can't seem to shake it


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Saila -         

Nix


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Saila 

Sending you lots and lots of       

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya ladies,

Saila: I am soooo sorry for u hunny, i was really rooting for u this month  take care hunny and don't forget to give yourself time to get over it   

as for me.... i'm still so happy!!! feel like bouncing off the walls?!?! dunno whats up with me this month i've got the positive vibe bug and it feels great  i will get pregnant this month...i will get pregnant this month...I WILL GET PREGNANT THIS MONTH!!! 
I think if i keep telling myself this then how can i posiblly let myself down ...... that would just be mean!  

Take care ladies, thinking of u all 
                                        sam xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, can't stay on long, but wanted to send big    to Saila and Sukie.  I'm so sorry to both of you, you will get through this awful bit though, and come out fighting, ready for another try at it.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Saila ~ ah hun, i'm so sorry....be good to yourself. Many hugs 

Sukie ~ so sorry about your cycle too....the nurse was absolutely right hun 

Sharon ~ welcome to the thread. We do have a 2ww with tx too but you are welcome to post on either.......good luck  

Leo ~ thats great news.....enjoy!! I'll leave you the link to the 'Waiting for first Scan' thread if you want to join eveyone chatting there: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98684.15

Big hi to everyone else 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Saila honey I wish I could give you a big hug!  It wll happen for you, I know it doesn't make it feel any better at the moment. We are all here for you and I'm on the end of the phone if you want to chat. Take care


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sail & Suki I'm feeling it so much today! why oh why does it seem to happen to young pregnant girls hanging round town SMOKING & DRINKING!!! and not yet to all the lovely FF ladies who deserve it so much!!!!!

Sorry to rant!  

I DO HAVE FAITH IN ALL OF US!! US FF LADIES WILL BE THE BEST MUMS IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!! 

          

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok another flying visit for me today but hope u are all ok?

Im having a rubbish time at the moment as well and i really feel for u girls and we need some positivity again!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

KATE


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon ladies!!

Well we all seem to be on a bit of a downer!! Where are all the    vibes ladies!! This is so unlike us all, we need to pick ourselves up, continue supporting one another and get our long awaited   coz ladies we will! We deserve to be mums so much and our time will come, i would love to be able to tell you when that is but i cant!!

I dont like seeing everyone down, so come on ladies big hugs for you all    

Love you all lots 

Liz x x x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Liz...

Let's do a positive dance!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hows that? x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

VERY GOOD!!                                   
Come on FF ladies *'SHAKE THAT THING!!'*


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I am shaking my toosh!!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Lizzy, Sail, Kate, Suki, Caddy, Lizzym, Lizzyb, Emilycatlin, Sam, Glamis, Nix, Sharon, KT4UK and to all 2wwers! 

I do truley hope that 2007 will be the year for all of us to get our very own bump! 

R x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon ladies!!

Where are you all??

I am a bit lonely on here by myself  

x x x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Lizzy 

Loving the dances girls 

Kate I'm sorry that you are having a rough time at the moment  

Ruth your right we need to be positive and we will be the best mums 

Tamsin Hope your having a great holiday (miss you)

Saila How are you doing? I'm thinking of you 

Helen where have you gone 

Hi Nix How are you doing you crazy clomid chick 

Right here goes my dance

[fly]         
        
      


















































































































       
       
        
       

























































































































































































       
Shake that ass [/fly]


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

I'm back!!

Yes *Kate* - I know I was sad mailing you all, whilst on holiday - but hey, I admit it, I'm a FF addict!!!!

Will do personals tomorrow - as am still off then!

Holiday was awesome! Will bore you all with more with details/photo's tomorrow!!

Sending you all lots of  and defininitly  vibes - sounds like things have ben pretty down here......Am on 2WW too....AF due next weekend

Tamsin
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Glad you had a good holiday! Good luck and I hope the witch stays away


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've just spent ages on a post, and lost it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope everyone's feeling better today, it's horrible when you feel like that, and you can't seem to bring yourself out of it. Hope these cheer you up a bit!

[fly][fly]



































[/fly][/fly]


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies  

Cons is trying to bring my IVF date forward  and we have decided to have another go of IUI privately  

Feeling much more positive! How are you sexy ladies?


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Morning my lovelies

Hope your all well

Saila - I hope you get your date brought forward hun. Fingers crossed this time. i hope it works for you sweetie. Keep positive  

i don't want to get my hopes up but I'm on day 37 of my cycle but i don't know when af is gonna come it could be up to day 38-42 so i just have to keep my fingers crossed.     

I have a busy week it's my sons 2nd birthday on Friday and were doing a party for him on sat. Going to France Thurs. busy busy busy  

Hope to catch up

hugs to you all Katie x x x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend. 

I have been having lots of af back ache since Friday and its really draining me.  Its because I dont have any meds or the ocp to help control the pain a bit.  

I am feeling very crap, and so down at the moment.  Everything I say or do seems to turn out wrong.  From now on just going to keep stoosh.  

DP seems to think I land my foot in my mouth too much and also keep putting him down when he wants  .  Hey ho thats the endo and not me, why can't he understand that.  Never mind.

Sorry for the downer post. Guess I am also ratty as my prog blood results are not back, will be chasing the cons up today to see what they are.  Me knows they not good as I felt that I had done them on the wrong day straight after I left the hospital, too late to cry over spilt milk now is it?

Tamsin ~ glad you back and had a lovely time.  We did miss you.

Hello to everyone else, take care and have a good week.

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Glamis ~ I notice your due to test!! Good Luck

Katie ~ Good Luck to you too


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Saila 

Not going to test actually, just know af is on her way, mind you haven't had a sweet tooth these past few days (which I normally have around the time of af) so something must be going wrong.  

Plus the cons needs to review my bloods first before telling me anything ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr      

Hey ho ~ what to do?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Sorry I didn't bring the lovely sunshine home with me - although wasn't too bad down South yesterday and looks like it may improve later in the week!!? Hope so - have to show off my tan!!

If you want to see some pics, go to - http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v78/this_id_for_boards_only/Cyprus_Holiday/ - password is Cyprus and then go to 'Sub Album' - Cyprus_Holiday - hopefully it'll work!

*Salia* - Sorry AF showed, but sounds like you're making some positive plans, so  with it! Anymore cat shows or night's out planned?
*Glamis* - Sorry you are feeling down. Try not to worry about the Prog result, you can always get it done again - I never believe you can get a true accurate result on anything, unless you do it 2/3 times
*Katie* - Fingers crossed for you hon! Hope DS party goes ok! My folks are in France at the mo - although no idea where!! Sorry for all the smear test probs. How come they couldn't tell you the result? It was inconclusive??
*Ruthie* - Sorry AF showed hon. Just try to relax a bit and it'll happen again! Howz the wedding arrangements going? Where are you going on honeymoon?
*Helen* - Hi, how are you? How did the party go? Probably a wise decision to put TTC on hold for a while - you've got plenty of time ahead of you! Why have you/Dr's decided to remove your tube? Just because you won't be having any 2WW for a while - Don't become a stranger!!
*Sukie* - So sorry that your IVF got abandoned in the end. Wise words from that nurse! That's what I say to myself every month when AF shows - obviously the time is just not right yet! And it will be so much more sweeter when it does!
*Kate* - How are you doing hon? Any news on the job front? How's the care work going? Glad the neighbour probs have eased a bit
*Caddy* - Howz it going for you? Have you had a scan yet? Hope all is ok!

 to Emily, Leo, LizzyM, LizzyB, Delores, Kathryn, and Rosie and anyone else I've missed!

OK back to the washing machine again!!!

Tamsin
xx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Thank you saila hun  

Tamsin - Thank you hun. I got told they didn't get enough cells again! i can't believe it thow she done a spatula and a brush so they had 2 slides. i didn't bleed either. I have no idea whats wrong. Hopefully 3rd time lucky in august.

Glad you had a great time in cyprus hun

Katie x x x


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls

I hope you're all feeling happier today!  It WILL happen for us, it will it will it will!  (I feel a bit like Peter Pan: I DO believe in fairies!)  

Hi Sukie    here I am!  How are you doing?  

Tamsin, your holiday snaps are great - you look v glam in your limo!!  Also a bit pink, hope you didn't burn!  I'm feeling very jealous, I might go a book a nice holiday in the sun now.  Would you recommend Cyprus?

Thanks for your thought hun, don't worry I'm not going anywhere!   I'm having my tube out because it's all swollen and filled with toxic fluid that kills embies    I'm really proud of myself today, a friend brought in his baby photos and I was so happy for him! V cute baby called Arthur aaaah  

Katie, sounds horrible having to have it done again! I hope they get it right next time.  And here's hoping AF has gone for the next eight months!   

Salia, glad you're feeling better hun. Great idea to have another go privately, it's good to have a plan.  I really really hope this is the one   

Ruthie, how are your wedding preparations going?  Where are you going on honeymoon?  

That's it from me,   Caddy and bean, Kate (hope you're ok hun?), Emilycaitlin, glamis, LizzyM, nix76, and any other 2ww ladies lurking (come and join us!)

Helen
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone!

LOL at u girls and your positive dancing!! Although admittadly it made me smile   

Tamsin - lovely to see u back - im ok hun i guess!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Helen* - LOL, think it must be the photo - coz I'm actually nice 'n' brown, although DH got burnt - silly boy sometimes didn't use any sun cream and thus paid the price!! I'm a case of once bitten, twice shy, having been badly burnt a couple of years ago, so have learnt my lesson!! Ah right, yes, that's right, you had Hydro in your tube didn't you? Well done you on being brave today!
*Katie* - Here's to third time lucky then!
* Kate * Chin up hon


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon ladies, its nice to see that everyone has perked up a bit!!

Well i have good news today, FINALLY df had got an appointment for next friday for his SA test, 8 weeks this has took and thats only coz he rang a clinic in Coventry so all is good on that front, at last we are moving somewhere again!! Also the other good thing is that it is on the NHS so we havent got pay, the doc thought we have to go private, so I am just waiting for Df to ring me to say the doc has said its fine!! Hope this makes sense   i just glad that things are happening again!!

Will do personals soon i promise just wanted you all to know!!

Love to you all Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well hello my lovelys!!

Got back from lovelly wkend away in london yesterday  Had such a fab time really didn't want to come back to reality!! 
Not sure if i've ovulated this month?!?! bloody opk's are crap!!! but hey ho we'll see.... if i have then this is it... this is my month  

Tamsin: ur hol sounds brill hunny, i'm sooooo jelous... could really do with a sunny break!!   with the wait hun, let's hope the sunshine did the trick 

Glamis: Hi hunny, Don't forget it's not over till the fat lady sings..... and i can't hear her yet!!   
Ruthie: Great   hunny, really made me smile with all ur dancing ect... and ur right it will happen for each and every one of us 
LizzyM: How r u hunny??
Sukie: Hi hun, how u doing?
Emilycaitlin: seeing as were on an almost identical cycle... have u had any symptoms yet? i'm a bit upside down this month dunno whats going on in there!! 
Saila: Good for u hunny with the private iui... glad you've perked up hunny 

Well i'm really sorry if i've missed anyone out... my heads kinda fuzzy at the mo?! 
I'm still getting hot flushes!! Just gonna keep my fingers crossed...like i say if i've ovulated then this month is my month... i will get a  !!

Till next time ladies.....                   sam xxx 

           ......    big positive vibes ladies remember


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

evening ladies sorry not been on since sat... DF went to buy his wedding suit today! Oooo he looked scrumptious!!!! we're not having a traditional wedding (except for my dress)... so he is wearing black suit with red tie to match my dress, I'm wearing a silk dress which is a red panelled boddice and then long ivory skirt I LOVE THE MATRIAL!!! it's being made for me eak!! plans going ok but not loosing any weight! (probably all th S**T I'm still eating!!!)   .....

Sorry for lack of personals!! I'm at work at the mo!  

Going to try and get     everyday until I OV!! poor Greg!!!!

R xx

p.s Honeymoon in Rome!!


----------



## peeble_beach (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello! I hope its ok to barge in unannounced! 

This is my last natural cycle before starting ICSI. I'm on day 28, AF due tomorrow, had some quite acute AF pains for the last few days, they come on suddenly and make me feel quite ill, then they go away. Nothing else though. I'm clutching at straws I know, conceiving naturally is unlikely, but I just want the old  to stay away - and this is our last chance before we have to resort to intervention.

I'm rambling, sorry   - I've also had a strange obsession with orange today - well I'll try just about anything right now!    I've even been superstitious about posting - just in case I jinx my chances.

Good luck to all of you testing in the next few days. Send me some babydust for tomorrow if you can!!

P_B


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hope it helps peeble_beach!!  loads of luck hunny.

                                              sam xxx


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick one to say started my period today so BFN for me this time      .

Good Luck to others waiting.

Love Sharon xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome new ladies and loads of luck.

Sharon sorry it was a BFN.

lizzyM - well done on hubby getting an appointment - it took my DH months before he done his!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Big hugs sharon xxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Ruthie * - Oohh my man is a Greg too! Your wedding attire sounds fab and oh how wondeful to honeymoon in Rome! So romantic! Personally I'd forget all about TTC and concentrate 100% on my wedding - sounds like it'll be a day to remember! Apart from anything else, if you get PG before, you won't be able to get obscenely drunk and you'll have to keep having your dress altered!!! 
*Sharon* - Sorry AF showed hon - 
*LizzyM* - Great news on the S.A. appt! Probably about time DH had another one - been a year since he last one!
Hi *peeble_beach* - Fingers crossed this is your month!
*Sam* - Glad you enjoyed your break in London - Where did you go / what did you see? Fingers crossed that AF stays away!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all doing ok 

Sharon ~ sorry that af turned up, lots of    

PB ~ lots of     for you too

Apologies for the lack of personals, my head is all over the place today and my back is killing me too.

Sending you all tonnes of (((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Glam are you waiting to test?


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ruthie, thanks for asking

Not gonna test actually, feel like af is due any minute now.  Plus the cycle before last it was 36 days so not really holding my breath.  Although my tummy feels like a huge balloon at the moment so not sure whats going on.  Really anxious for my results from the cons for the prog tests but he is taking ages to ring me back, he must be busy.  

Sending you all lots of


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Afternoon all.

Tamsin you did bring back the sun with you after all!  Glad you had a lovely holiday. It sounded wonderful.

Glamis and P_B - best of luck for testing!       

Katie - this business with the smear test sounds most yuk. Poor you having to go for a third time. Once every few years is certainly enough.

Hi Kate - how are you, chick? Hope you are ok.

Saila - fab news re the IUI and bringing IVF forward. I know what a struggle it is honey and how difficult it is to pick yourself up, but you WILL get there.  

Hi Sukie - glad you are getting going again soon as well. They will know all about you now, so it can all go smoothly and successfully.   

Hi Helen - all the best ladies have a tube out!  When are you having it done? I always think summer is a good time for recovering.

LizzyM - fab news re the SA test. Great to get things moving. 

Hi Emily - how are you?

Sam - good luck for this month. Sending you some            .

Sharon - sorry about the BFN. It is so crap.  Hope you are ok.

I am fine, just plodding along hoping everything will be ok. Still having blood tests etc. Had a scan last week and saw a little heartbeat. Next scan on Friday. Eek!

Lots of love,
Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy hun im ok ta - busy with work at the moment and selling loads of stuff on ebay so having a big sort out of the house!

Im so lame and keep forgetting to PM u!

Kate xx


----------



## peeble_beach (Jun 12, 2007)

OMG! I'm shaking, did the test this evening - I can't believe it.


Thanks for all the    and the orange    I'm sending some out for all you ladies testing tomorrow!

I know it seems like I only joined here this week - but its taken over 3 years for a  

I don't quite know what to do with myself now! 

P_B


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening all

congratulations peeble_beach thats fantastic news. i hope you have a healthy 9 months.

Caddy - it is becoming a bit of a joke now. i had to have it sooner aswel because of having abnormal cells in the one i had a little while ago. Fingers crossed thow.
How are you feeling? how many weeks pregnant are you?

Sharon - hugs hun. so sorry the witch showed up

As for me i am on day 38 now and no af yet so fingers crossed. I'll give it up to day 42 because that has been my longest since coming off the zoladex treatment i was on. i keep getting twinges as if af is going to come but have been having that on and off for a while now.....and idea's?

Hope your all well

hugs Katie x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well Well Well my lillte lovelys!!!
Firstly....

        To peeble_beach!!!! Well done hunny.. so pleased for u... great to have good news at last... obviouslly something to be said for all this dancing positive stuff hey!! heres to a       blissfull 9 months my lovelly 

Tamsin: i went to watch the barge race on the thames... our family company hire's an old fasioned steam boat type thing to run along side the barge race, it was a lovelly day and then went to camden market on the sunday  OOooohh if ur ever in london u should def go to topo gigio's... it's a fab restaurant in soho... been going for a few years now and just can't get enough of the place!!

Caddy: thanks for the   hunny... will be sending it back ur way too 

Sharon: sorry about af hun.... keep ur chin up though hey 

Katie: sending u loads of    

Well i'm not gonna say anymore coz i've been advised i need to write in my diary more so i'm gonna save anything juicy for that lizzyM 

                                sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Good morning ladies 
Just a really quick one
Congrats Pebble_beach well done     
Sharon Hope you are ok x
Bigs hugs to the rest 
Sukie


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

hello all

morning sukie hope your ok?

Sam - thank you hun. still no af yet!

hope your all well

Katie x x x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Scream...........  Just lost my post. It is when I use the additional smilies. So annoying! Anyway.....

Hi Kate - hope you are raking it in with your e bay sale. I keep meaning to sell a couple of things taking up room in our shed, but never get round to it. Is it quite easy for a computer moron like myself? I have bought things on e bay, so I am registered.

Hi Sam - am going to have to read your diary now as I am very intrigued!

Hi Katie - keeping my fingers crossed for you this month.      I am fine thanks. Now 7 and a half weeks. Going slowly................ 

P_B - congratulations on your BFP. Wonderful news!

Hi Sukie - how are you today, honeypie?

Big hellos to Saila and Tamsin and Helen and Emily and Emma and Glamis and LizzyM and Sharon and Ruthie.

I suppose I should think about moving off this board, but it is too sad as I have been on here for so long.  I hope I am not making anyone feel uncomfortable. 

Lots of love to everybody!
Caddy x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Me again!

Just had a look at your diary, Sam, being the nosy parker that I am. Please don't worry about feeling the symptoms of an ectopic at this stage. The day before my pregnancy test I had tremendous shoulder and chest pain and was so worried. I am at high risk of ectopic after having had so much surgery. I spoke to my consultant who said that it was far too early for any symptoms and they would not present themselves for  a few weeks. So don't worry about any shoulder pain, honey.
And GOOD LUCK!


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Still not af as yet, but the evil witch is due today, either that or my cycle just got extended.  

Sending you all tonnes of ((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

PS apologies for the lack of personals, my head is just spinning all over the place.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are ok?

Saila - i keep meaning to text u hun to see how u are.

Caddy - selling on ebay is quite easy when you get the hang of it! When do u have your first scan?

I had a blood test today - god im such a wimp! I can take blood off others but hate having it done to me!

Off out tonite as my brother is 18 today!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hope you have a good night tonight, Kate! Make sure you don't behave yourself! 

Have had two scans already, so third one on Friday. You get far more monitoring at the ARGC, hence all the scans already.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy thats really good hun. Im still so happy for u 

I will have fun tonite!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon ladies and i hope you are all well!!

Pebble beach congrats on your BFP, i wishing you a happy and healthy pg huni  

Sam dont be so cheeky   but i do like the juicy bits!!

Kate have a great time tonight, i 2 am also a wimp when it comes to blood being taken  

Ruth how are you huni?

Caddy i am glad all is going well huni, take care of yourself!!

Salia where are you hun? How are you doing?

Hi to anyone i have missed!! Not much from me really, am on day 2 of 2ww so nothing to report at all!!

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Caddy I'm ok thanks how are you keeping sweetypie? 

Glamis and Sam hope the witch stays away and you get a BFP  

Kate have a good night  

Hi Liz and Ruth  how are you both doing?

Sal How are you doing hun, still thinking of you 

Sukie


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening sweeties

Just a quick update from me.

Still no af and i am a day further than i thought so i'm on day 40 of cycle. i'm still going to give it up till day 42 because that was my longest cycle.

Fingers crossed.

Hope your all well. Sorry it's a quick post i'm still trying to get everything done for my ds party on sat.

hugs katie x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sharon ~ i'm sorry hun 

Kate ~ hope you had a groovy time tonight  Take care hun 

Lizzy ` good luck for this cycle 

Tamsin ~ welcome back, your photos look great 

Katie  Hope you get good news!

Pebble ~ welcome to the thread  Wow, i just saw your news!! Congratulations 

Ruthie ~ lucky you.....i loooooove Rome. What a fab place for a honeymoon 

Caddy ~ good luck for your scan on Fri 

Sorry for not catching up with you all but big HI to everyone,

Love and luck as always,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

CONGRAULATIONS Pebble & Caddy!!!    

I know it looks awfull being on line at this time but I'm on a nightshift  

Hi Lizzy - Yes very excited about Rome!!  

KT - Will keep everything (except me legs! lol) Crossed for you!!  

Tasmin - Maybe your right about TTC before wedding.. I am tempted to wait until Sept!? but it's hard not to think about possible missed opportunities?? Greg is a lush name isn't it!! lol

Hi Sail   
Kate - 
Suki - Any news on next step?  

Hi to anyone else I've not mentioned!!! 

Really going to take this months 2ww gently and not get all my hopes up!   This weekend is the one!!!!!! and DF is away all Sunday which is meant to be ov day!! so will be pining him down before hand!!

R xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies  

I am at an open evening for the Cromwell tonight 

Saila xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

My head is all over the place ~   ~ did an early response hpt this morning and it was a  

Not sure what is going on as I am cd36 yet last month af showed on cd34 late at night.  

What makes the cycles go much longer? 

Any suggestions of what I could be doing?  Doesn't feel like the ol' witch is appearing anytime soon or else I would of spotted it on my frantic knicker watch.  

Thank you so much for you all being there and so wonderful to each other.  You all are such pillars of strength.  

Kind regards 

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning hunny,

Well like i said b4 hun it's not over till the fat lady sings...... i still can't hear her  keeping everything crossed that she stays away for all the right reasons, big squishes   and    

Will catch up with u other ladys tomorrow coz i've really gotta get ready to see paul weller!!!! silly me forgot to book the hotel and now the one's on site are full!!! anyone know of a cheap hotel near telford?!?!?! 

                                              Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ya,

*Ruthie * - Well I'd say just delay it till the honeymoon  Either way, nothing to stop you having unprotected sex as such, just don't try so hard, if you feel like it, you do, if you don't , don't! Don't force yourself, iykwim!! I know so well that desparate need to be PG again after m/c 
*Caddy* - Great news on the scan result! Hey, no need to leave us, I for one, am interested in your progress. Everything crossed for this Friday - am sure all will be ok!
*peeble_beach* - Congrats on your 
*LizzyM * - Hang on in there hon! Early days yet!
*Kate * - How did your night out go? Was your brother's 18th memorable?! What was the blood test for? I'll be having a bit of an ebay fest this weekend - all the stuff I bought for my holiday and didn't end up wearing!!!
*Glamis * - sorry for the BFN - when did you think you O'd?
*Salia * - Is the Open Evening for the private IUI?
*Katie * - Any signs yet?
*Sam * - Sounds like you had a fab time in London. What sort of Rest is topo gigio's? I've definitly heard of it. Enjoy your concert!

 to anyone I've missed!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Tamsin

Thank you for your reply.  

I had done opks from cd19 through to cd22 and no surge.  Had a tiny little but of ewcm on cd19 then had shed loads of ewcm on cd24 at night.  Today is cd36 so not sure what is going on as I have   symptoms to right home about. 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Glamis* - Sounds as though you could have O'd late then - perhaps say CD24/25/26, in which case AF could show up anytime from today onwards.....generally speaking the time from O to AF tends to stay the same...in my case it always seems to be 13 days post O...so don't worry just yet.....


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Last nite was such a laugh! My mum had laminated some baby photos of my brother and enlarged them to use as placemats! The i gave him his cake with a photo of him on aged about 2 with my barbie dolls!

Tamsin - the blood test is for my thyroid levels as they have been border line before and i dont feel 100% at the moment!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - Sounds like it was a great night! Hope he appreciated all the hard work! Sorry you don't feel so good at the mo


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin yeah my brother loved it!! LOL i also reminded my mum in 3 years time i will be 30, my brother 21 and my other brother 18!! I think she nearly had a heart attack!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* -  - we've got one of those years, this year - both DH and me 40, mum 80 and In-laws 50th Wedding Anniversary!!


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Kate, the photo idea is such a lovely one

Tamsin ~ phoned my cons sec and she said to ring her back on Mon/Tues to see what he wants to do if the tests are still BFN. Still no signs of AF 

Hello to LizzyM, Ruthie, Caddy, Saila, Katie      and everyone else I missed.  Sending you all tonnes of ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))

Nix76 ~ thank you for keeping me a bit sane, not sure I'm all there right now.   

Sam ~ hope you having a lovely time and the concert.  You the biggest pillar of strength I have ~ huge thanks.  I will repay the favour, anytime. 

Take care you all 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

EVENING ALL

WELL DO I HAVE SOME NEWS FOR YOU

           

      

I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT.

I TESTED THIS MORNING BEFORE WE WENT TO FRANCE BECAUSE I COULDN'T WAIT ANY LONGER. I DONE TWO TESTS AND BOTH WERE A BFP

I NOW KNOW WHY I HAVE BEEN GETTING PAINS. IT MUST OF BEEN IMPLANTATION PAINS. STILL GETTING PERIOD TYPE PAINS NOW BUT IT MUST BE THE LITTLE ONE GETTING WHERE IT SHOULD BE I THINK?!

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT
THERE IS HOPE FOR US ALL

HUGS KATIE X X X


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Katie that is great news huni     Congratulations!! So chuffed for you!! I hope you will stay on the thread!!

Come on ladies lets keep them coming  

x x x x x x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fantastic news Katie !!!!!

Let's hope that's us girls on a roll with the BFP's now    

Hope everyone else is OK ??

Nix


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin wow yes not a good year then!! LOL

Katie congrats on the BFP.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

congratulations!!!  

The open evening was for IUI and IVF we are going to have IUI privately then IVF on the NHS and then a private cycle in february but hopefully we won't need them


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Katie

[fly]Wow     [/fly]

I am so pleased for you, that is fantastic news.

Roll on all the  for us all.

Still  for me, not a symptom, nothing, had for a minute some stabbing pains last night like near the middle, right on the top of my bikini line (sorry tmi) but that was when I was laying down to try to sleep last night on my right. As mad as this sounds kept waking up in the night needing to wee and damn knicker watching. Thats it I am totally bonkers now.

Not sure what is going on. Has anyone done hpt where it was negatives and still no af, but needed bloods to prove a positive? My neighbour told me hpt's did not work for her even up to 12 weeks? or am I just boosting my hopes up too high.

Hope you all keeping well. Sending you all tonnes of ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Sorry to put a spanner in the works - but sadly I've broken the flow of good news - AF showed up in full force overnight, so CD1 again for me  Didn't even get to test - can be so boring, being so regular  Annoyingly though with AF arriving on a Friday, I can't get my CD2 hormone tests done again - as Monday will be CD4 and too late in my opinion! So will have to try and delay O or something this month, so that AF doesn't fall on a Friday again!

*Katie* -  on your  hon....Well done! Enjoy your trip!
*Salia* - Glad your open evening went well  Sounds like a plan!
*Glamis* - Sorry AF still hasn't shown up- hope you get an answer soon!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Katie YAY!! congratulations may you have smooth 9 months!!!!    

Glam - Stay positive!!! it's not over yet!!!   

Having a tough time... DF and I have had NO   I have also not had a positive opk yet .... I think he feels pressure either that or HE DOESN'T FANCY ME ANYMORE!!! feeling very unattractive 
and not very sexy at all... getting worried that TTC it ruining our relationship which is not good with 2 months to go until our wedding!!!

Sorry to moan


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Tasmin xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ruthie* -  

I know how you're feeling hun. Me and DH seem to be doing sex by numbers at the moment and day by day I am feeling less and less attractive to him 

It will all be worth it WHEN we get our BFP's though  

Nix


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Can I just say a big thank you to you all for your words of support, they mean alot to me.  All the ladies who are still waiting the very best of luck to you, and to the ones who have got a BFP well done.

Love Sharon xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well ladies....

I go away for one night and i've got soooo much catching up to do!!!

Tamsin: It's a family run italian (i think italian) in soho... when u go in it's empty but then they take u down to the cellar and it's buzzing with people!!! Really is the nicest restaurant i've been too.... i can't stay away!!! 

Katie: WOW BFP!!!! [fly]      [/fly] 
Really really pleased for u hunny.... yay u!! 

Ruthie: hey hey hey now!!! As if he could not fancy u.... ur beautifull  i'm 110% sure it's just the pressure of it all... mines the same at times!!!

Glamis: Hey hunny....seriouslly u could not possibly cross more things than i have crossed for u right now!!!      and i'm the same without ur ear to bend at times i'd be a nutjob by now!!!    xxx

Well concert was great  only downside was that i had a bit of a headache yesterday and still today and have been a little light headed today, which i'm gonna put down to the weather  Will up-date diary tomorrow as i really want to go flack on the sofa now coz i've been busy clearing the attic this pm ..... we have toooooo much stuff!!!

Till tomorrow my wonderfull girls
Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are ok?

Will catch up with u soon as ive just got in from the pub!!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww *Sam *bless you! you made me smile!!!

DF and I have decided that we are going to put off TTC until after the wedding and just enjoy each other... I will still be posting here and checking out all the BFP which I know are on there way!!!   

How is everyone this morning?

Kate - hope the pub was fun last night? 

Tasmin - How you hun?
Sail - Hello!! how was the open evening in the end? any updates?
Sukie, Sharon, Lizzy, KT and Nix xxxx

Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

*Ruthie* - That sounds like a great plan hon! You've got all the time in the world for TTC, but there'll only be 1 wedding day, so make it the best time you can! I'm fine thanks hon....all yukky with AF, paniful cramps, heavyish loss, bit down it's another failed month again etc, but hey she'll be gone again soon enough and we'll be onto another month of hoping!
*Sam* - Glad you enjoyed the concert! Hope the headache is better today?
*Kate* - Hope you had a good night! DH was out with his mate last night - got in at 12.30am ish, said he had to wait over an hour for a cab!! And he had work this morning!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning Tasmin... If you don't mind me asking...  how did you help yourself to heal after your m/m ?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girlies,

How is everyone this am?? Well if u get a chance have a read through my latest diary entry and let me know what u think please  Had the most bizzarre dream last night  Oh and i have a dull sort of pulling pain at the minute....above my bikini line in a sort of line?!?! is this o.k?   God it's starting already isn't it!!! i've set my hopes high this month and i'm now begining to obcess about it all, theres no hope for me....i'm doomed    

Sorry for the me me me post... just this once though 

                                Sam xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just a quickie to say huge congrats to Katie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, despite the absence of summer!  

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

And just incase u didn't check the diary hunny (u know who u are ) i still think it's a  i could def def see 2 lines on the picture!!! Here's somemore luck though just to make sure....
[fly]                            [/fly]

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth/tamsin - yeah had a good time out last nite as my brother was paying now he is 18!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Girls a real quick one 

Katie Well done hunnie    

Tamsin Sorry the witch turned up 

Saila Glad you have got a plan of action  

Ruth That sounds like a great idea just relax and enjoy the run up to the wedding the time will fly by 

Caddy glad it's all going well 

Sam  

Well the witch has come for me and early for once I love you witchie  I get to start again in 20 days 

Speak soon 
Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi my lovely ladies! I hope you are all well!!

Kate glad you had a good night last night hun!! Are you suffering today?  

Ruth do whats right for you hun, it does sound like a great idea!! 

Sukie how exciting hun, very weird the witch shows up early when you want her to!!

Sam loving your diary, whats with all the riddles hun very confusing!!   scary about you and dh having the same dream though!!

Tamsin, Caddy, Salia, Emily and everyone else i have missed   HI  

Well i am going out tonight for my birthday which isnt til tuesday!! Cant wait, i have just had a bath and now i am relaxing for a bit!!

Have a great weekend girls x x x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Liz hope you have great night


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening ladies.

Look at the time i have just had a shower after a busy day doing my ds birthday party. Bless his heart he had such a great day.

I just wanted to say a massive thank you for all you kind messages re my   it still doesn't feel real.

I hope your all having a good weekend. i'm going to try and rest a bit tomorrow!!!

Take care all

Hugs Katie x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are ok?

What are u up too today?

sukie - sorry AF got u hun 

lizzyM - no i was fine yesterday as i didnt drink that much thankgod!

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I hope you all keeping well

Tested on Thursday and got a bfn, but tested yesterday with a very faint line with first early response, and today was another faint line with clearblue, so not sure whats right.  

I am on cd39 and af has never taken that long before. 

Can you use tests throughout the day as its too late for me to use fmu now.  Plus I should be 16dpo so do the tests get fainter after longer times.  

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Glamis - I don't want to get your hopes up but a line is a line!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Glamis - I would say a line is a line but i can imagine you don't want to get your hopes up just incase. I would say if you was pregnant the test should detect the hormone thats relised so it should tell you. I think i would have to do another one today and then do another one in the morning aswel.

Keep us posted hun

Fingers crossed for you          

      

Katie x x x


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Katie,

Congratulations  on your  BFP you and your partner must be over the moon    .  I am so pleased for you it's the best feeling in the world and you do right to shout abt it.  So sending you lots of      .

Take care  
Love Sharon xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sorry i need a rant now! Just a small one!

I dont know what is wrong with me today - apart from the bl**dy neighbours again which quite honestly ive had enough now i then have a text off my friends hubby saying their baby girl arrived today - she was one of a twin who my friend didnt want the babies in the first place as she has 3 little boys already. I just burst into tears but there is no one there to support me and i feel c**p that i cant even produce one baby.

Sorry.

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

*Kate *  BIG FAT HUSG I'M SENDING YOUR WAY!!!    

It can seem so hard when others seem to get things so easily especially when it's babies they were not really planning!! But you will get your little one...  I know you will how ever it happens!! Our babies will be wanted and loved more than any in the world .... my friend gave birth on Friday night and it made me feel very .. but I do have faith for all of us and believe in us FF ladies!!

R xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Ruth 

I have been feeling fine lately - u know telling myself that im 26 years old and have loads of time left etc but then i get the text! I know i shouldnt moan coz people on here have been through much worse but i cant help how i feel.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Kate I'm sorry hun but as Ruth said your time will come    

Glamis Good luck hunnie 

Hi Ruth Hope things are better now you've decided to wait till after Wedding 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks sukie hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sukie - Hi yes things do seem much better now we've decided to wait... I was feeling sad about letting go and ignoring my fertile time... and this month would have been a write off as no     UNTIL we had a good talk and made up with each other after all the bickering this morning! and then it ended with a bit of 'hows ya farther' !!   but who knows if it will mean anything as it is only once and I haven't detected a LH surge...   not that it matters as we taking it easy...

How are you hun? when do you start IVF in July?  

Kate - thats the spirit lady!! stay  strong!!  

R xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Kate 

I feel just the same too, my friend just had a little boy last week and I cannot bring myself to ring her, how selfish of me, but I have texted her.  Plus yesterday I went to a baby welcoming party where the lady was 32 weeks and I could not stop staring at her and she got tonnes of baby gifts and clothes that just tugged on my last of last heart strings, it wasn't even funny.  We are all here for you and like the others say, things will work out.  Just keep the faith.  Its okay to cry, as it lets all the heart ache out, it only shows how much human we are and that we have hormones.

Take care and keep well

Kind regards

Glamis . . . 

PS thank you to everyone for your kind words, Sam (you nutter) thanks a zillion for everything.  I will repay you!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Kate: Keep that chin up my lovely... u will have ur   and u will truelly appreciate it when it comes 

Glamis: I'm sorry... don't mean to jump the gun but....      !!! That's 3 times now that theres been a line and in my opinion thats bloody good odds!!! theres no way 3 different tests and brands would be faulty!!! OMG UR GONNA BE A MUMMY    WOW... now the fun part starts 

Sorry ladies but no time for lot's of personals this am.... will do them later promise 

                                       Sam xxx
P.s: i'm sooooo forgetfull these past few days.... feel like i'm going nuts?!?! is this good or bad?!?!


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Got another feint line with clearblue this morning, so thats 3 in a row, as its cd40 today - pretty sure af is not on her way at all. 

Sam - could not have done this without you - you have been a pillar of strength - I cannot thank you enough - am so ever grateful. You next hey! 

Apologies for no personals, my head is all over the place right now.  

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Glamis,* replied to your PM hun, but just wanted to add my HUGE CONGRATS here too !!!!!!

Surely there must be more to come this month   

Nix


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls thanks for your support  and kind words.

Glamis im glad im not the only one who feels like that around friends with babies. I cried myself to sleep last nite and i hate feeling like this.

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Kate 

You have us ladies here on ff to get you through it.  We all entitled to feel down at some point but the most important thing is that you dust yourself off and get back in.  

I feel that its the harder things in life that makes us all the more stronger.  It nearly killed me when my niece asked me straight to my face in front of the whole family 'aunty when are you having a baby' I had wished the ground would open up and swollow me.  What could I say except we will one day.  Thats a fact, we all will, its just a matter of time.  

Please dont feel so bad, or else you get me started  

You are such big support to all of us here, its at times like this that we return the favour, come on ladies!  

Keep well

Glamis . . .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks glamis


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

AAAaaawwwww......

Feels like a group hug moment to me!!!   i think we should all give ourselfs a big pat on the back for being soooo supportive of one another and getting through tough times together 

Ruthie: Glad things are improved for u hunny  and hey these things r helped by being de-stressed and not thinking about them so who knows.... maybe this IS ur month! 

Glamis: I enjoy nothing more than helping out a friend and u have become a very good one over the past few months... there is no need for thanks as u give it all back to me anyway!   
How r all u other ladies doing?? Saila, lizzym, sukie, caddy,katie, kate 

Here's to a few more   this month.... come on ladies we can do it  
God i've got my fingers crossed this month, my (.)(.) r killing me today and talk about absent minded and ditzy!!! 

                                            Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Where have all u ladies gone?!?!?! 

come on now girls our thread is getting pushed to the bottom of the pile!!!   i want positive happy thoughts, feeling a bit lonely on here all by my tod 

                                            Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im here!! LOL

Didnt sleep too well again last nite - have 101 things on my mind.

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing, hope you all keeping well - sending you all tonnes of ((((((((((hugs))))))))))

Had hcg bloods today as the scan could only show a really tiny cyst and they not sure.  Have to go back on Friday - might see more then.

I promise to keep up with more personals just as soon as my head clears.  

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

Sam ~ sending you tonnes of        

Update 15.30 just got a call from the epu, hcg is only 57 so have to go see them next friday to be more clear!  How will i manage to wait until then!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Glamis good luck for friday hun.

not much with me - have been putting stuff on ebay and the lady came to collect the sofa bed i sold.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, just thought i would pop on quick!!

I will try and do personals later, but have a busy night as its MY BIRTHDAY so have some stuff to do!!

Love to you all my lovelies x x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello again!!!

There is life on the thread yet!!! 
Kate: I know what u mean with 101 things on ur mind.... mines a complete blur at the minute  finding it soooo hard this month

Glamis: hiya hunny, isn't it the case...and correct me if i'm wrong that anything above 20 on a blood test is positive?? i'm sure it'll all be o.k  when u say nxt friday do u mean friday coming still?? 

LizzyM:     Big fat birthday squidge for u my lovely 

Still don't feel as though af will come...although i have the ache's ect it's just not the same as usual! but if i haven't ovulated then that would explain it i guess?  

This bl**dy 2ww is one of the worst i've had, thought i was getting used to it now but i'm feeling more messed up that ever  oh well gotta keep positive... i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant 

                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LizzyM happy birthday!

I left you a post on the celebrations thread!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate huni i have just seen it!!

Thank you so much  

x x x x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday LizzyM !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

No probs u deserve it hun


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I might be going mad here - how will i ever manage to wait until Friday next week (the 6th of July) I'll probably not have any hair left with all the worry.  

Hope you all well and sending you loads of (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Glamis hunny..... can u keep a secret

[glow=red,2,300]
*I THINK WERE ALL NUTS ON HERE!![/*glow]

                       

  

hang in there, nothing would give me more pleasure than joining u in going slightly insane 

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam huni i think you are nuts    Love your diary, fingers crossed for you sweetie  

Glamis hang in there hun, we here for you!!

Ruth how are you my beautiful??

Kate i know what you mean about loads of stuff on your mind hun, want to talk about it??  

Salia where are you huni, hope you are ok!

Nix how is everything going with you?

Caddy, Emily, Sukie, Katie, Tamsin and anyone else i have missed, how are you all or more to the point where are you all   

Day 8 2ww for me ladies and no symptoms apart from one sore boob!! DF sa test on friday so hopefully by the end of next week we can move on and will have somemore answers!!

Take care all

Love ya x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy may give u a PM at some stage hun about it so thanks  Have fun if you are doing anything tonite?

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok hun, thats fine!!

I just chilling tonight and seeing some family, i to tired to do anything else as i have been at work today since 6am!1

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aw well have fun anyway!

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing.

Hope you all keeping well

Saila ~ how you doing? where you gone?

Tamsin ~ are you settled back now from your hols

Katie ~ how you feeling?

Kate ~ you are seriously not on your own! FF is here for you!

Sam ~ good luck for tomorrow 

LizzyM ~ hope you had a lovely birthday

Sukie ~ hi how you?

Nix ~ crossing fingers and toes for you!

Caddy ~ hi how are you?

Emily ~ hello to you too!

Ruthie ~ hows the wedding plans coming along?

Hello to anyone else I have missed!

[fly]         [/fly]

I'm going mad here, its like the 2ww all over again, poor df is getting the silent treatment and 

I seriously need to get some hard work done, have been skivving off too much these days ~ naughty naughty.

Take care you all and sending you tonnes of 

Glamis . . .


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girlies!!

How is everyone on this lovely grey morning? just a couple of personals b4 the diary and work 

Glamis: thanks hunny... think i'm just gonna wait this one out though, theres only one thing i hate more than af turning up and it's seeing that one little line appear all on it's own  but don't worry i'll be keeping u updated 

LizzyM: i think u may be right....but i've decided to embrace the craziness whole heartedlly  

Kate: U will get through things, as hard as it may seem it does get better i promise 

And to everyone else.... WHERE R U ALL Saila, tamsin, katie, caddie, nix, sukie and the rest.... how r u all doing??

Take care girl pants
                                              Sam xxx
 i will be pregnant this month


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya ladies.... just had a funny experience with the Asda delivery men turning up and me just got out of the shower!   had to throw on some clothes and answer door while shouting! I'm coming!! i'm coming!! they thought it was funny   had last nights skirt and top on (not very day time) and my hair in a towel and I'm sure still some make up under my eyes!!!  oh well they stayed ages explaining all my bill etc? was wondering if they could see something I couldn't!! ? 

How is everyone this morning!! good luck to the 2ww's !!       

R xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL ruthie - made me smile with the ASDA man!!

My funny story is the other week my DH's mate from the pub came round to look at the power tools we were selling and i was in the bedroom with the dog so could hear them in the other room - his mates mobile rang and it was his g/f and all u heard him say was "Im round Mac's looking at his tools" Well me and my dirty mind i couldnt stop laughing!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi girls

Glamis Hang in there hunnie 

Sam good luck with testing tommorrow 

Kate I hope you are starting to feel better, we are all here for you and Reading's not to far away from me, so if you want to ever meet up for a chat x

Ruth Stop flashing the delivery men   I start IVF again on 13th July

Sal Where are you are you okay??

Hey Caddy hows you and little bean? 

Hi to Lizzy, Helen, Nix, Tamsin, Emma and anyone I've missed

Love 

Sukie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girl pants!!!!

How are we all?? Well what a lovelly sunny day today!  makes me smile . 

Sukie: great news about the ivf... lot's of    ready for u 

Kate: how u feeling today hunny?

Glamis: hiya chick... u hanging in there still?  

LizzyM: hope u had a really lovelly birthday  not much longer on the ol 2ww now lots of  

just wanted to say... GoGo: i'm so very sorry about the m/c  but u know that u have a nice snuggly bed for ur little beans now so going to be keeping everything crossed for u for next time 

Well i'm still   staying positive and happy 

i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant 

           

Let's hope that the positive thinking does the job!!!! right off to update the ol diary quicklly 
untill later ladies....

                                            Sam xxx

p.s anyone know how i can put my own pics/emoticons onto my posts not like the display pic but as you'd use in msn...?

P.s.s Dark veins suddenlly appearing on ur (.)(.) is that good or bad? even a guess'll do!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry to have been AWOL for a few days, but am being swamped with work - teach me for going on holiday! 

*LizzyM* - Hope you had a great birthday?  Hope DH's S.A. goes ok tomorrow! Not too much longer on the 2WW! 
*Sam* - Everything crossed for you hon  - when you gonna test?
*Sukie* - Excellent news on the IVF! Sorry to hear about your prang in the car - hope you are ok now?
*Glamis* - have you had any results back from the bhcg blood test/s you had? Hang on in there hon 
*Ruthie* - Thanks for the PM - how are you feeling now? LOL @ the Asda delivery man incident!! Bet you made his day! 
*Kate* - How are you bearing up hon? Feel free to PM me if you want an ear!

Where's is everyone else? Sal, Kathryn, Emily, Helen, Nix, LizzyB, Emma.b, Caddy.............

DH and I are away to a hotel this weekend - we both feel so flat  after our awesome holiday, that we needed a pick me up! I'm starting the w/e off with a Full Body Massage on Sat morning! DH is having a neck, shoulder & back massage! 
I'm CD7 now I think, so have started on the ole mattress mambo ritual, so  May go for  every day, as being all relaxed and doing it when the Dr's say (i.e. every other day or so), doesn't seem to have worked!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Tamsin

Bloods came back same day ~ tuesday ~ levels were 57, so only just about implanted hey? All this ttc stuff is very confusing.  

 to everyone else 

no one seems to be chatting that much or is it that I am just addicted to ff

take care you all

kind regards

glamis . . .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are well?

sukie - thanks for the offer i will keep it in mind 

sam - im ok thanks just a little tired.

Tamsin - have a nice weekend away. Im ok hun - could be better but thats life!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Me again!!

Tamsin: A weekend away kicked off by a full body massage.....OMG lucky thing u!! could really use some of that myself  i've decided not to test till probably monday if   i get to monday 

Kate: hunny u could always pull a sicky!!! catch up on some valuble u time 

Glamis: i know what u mean my lovelly... seems a little bare on here at the moment or like u i'm just addicted?!

Ruthie: How are u feeling now my dear? 

Sukie: Hello again!! hows u hun??

I'm keeping myself positive  all's good at the mo, few aches but still don't feel af is coming so thats good  although she has been known to lull me into a false sence of security!! 

Right here we go again....

i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant , i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant

             

                                      Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Glamis* - Have they not done a repeat bhcg test to see if the levels are rising?
*Kate* - Sending you some big squissy hugs!
*Sam* - Gawd knows how you are able to hold off testing!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Easy...... i can't face the impending feeling of doom that comes with a  !!!  
               
                             Sam xxx

P.S: if it's not asking too much could i please request some positive happy dances please..... these always make me smile and i'm gonna need it if i'm gonna get through tomorrow!!! thank you


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for my hugs Tamsin i needed them!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi ladies..

Working from home which is odd never done that before!! not getting me hopes up this 2ww as we decided not to try etc and only bms once!!

Tasmin - Lordy! enjoy enjoy! 

Kate - Hope DH is taking care of you  
Suki - How you feeling hun?  
Sail - where you been? u ok?  

Sam - Just for you!                                                      

Ruthie xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Right Sam Here goes
[fly]






















 
                    


































































































[/fly]


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Tamsin Yep I'm ok but my car is a write off  How are you doing?

Hi Ruth I'm okay thanks, hope you are well?

Hi Glamis and Kate

Sukie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

AAaaawwww thanx girls    u made me smile 

Sukie: how do u put emoticons on here that arn't on already

Ruthie: thanx hunny  and hey.... they say these things happen when u least expect it so.... 

Keep em coming girls                 

                                        Sam xxx    Thank you thank you thank you..... big squishes for u all


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

thanx Sam.... I secretly hope so but really don't want to get hopes up as I don't do to well when there dashed...   and even when I do get my BFP I have to get through the first 9 weeks as I have two angel babies   .... hope there watching over me xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry I've not been on for a while, I went to Cornwall for a few days, and I'm back to work on nights!! 

I have no chance on trying to catchup tonight, as it's quite busy, but hopefully it will be a bit easier tomorrow!

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all ok, apologies for no personals.

Head all in a twozzle - cannot think straight at all.

Tamsim - would they do another test if I asked, the cons already thinks I'm loopy, he called me a paranoid normal person!

Sam - thinking of you - wishing  for you

[fly]              [/fly]


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey there girls 

Emilycaitlin: Good to see u back 

Glamis: Really don't know how ur doing it hunny, i'd be on that phone by now demanding another test!!! ur a star... keeping everything crossed for u hun and thanx for my happy dance 

Ruthie: i know what u mean hunny, it's sooooo hard to keep picking urself up again but somehow we find the strengh and that's what makes us so special and deserving!  and i'm sure ur little angel's are watching over u wishing their mummy loads of  

Hi to kate and tamsin too... how r we today ladies??

And has anyone heard from saila Getting a bit worried about her now 

                                                            Sam xxx
Oh and as yet    hehehe


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning ladies just thought i would say hi!!

We are off to DF SA test in half hour so i will do personals later x x x x x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Its official - i am a paranoid loopy person

I phoned the epu and the lady said not to worry as the levels need a couple of more days to rise as they take between 48-72 hours to double, so its only been 3 days and I should worry too much.  A test today would not show too much! 

This waiting game is driving me up the wall of damn china! Its far worse than the 2ww, time is dragging stupidly slower than a damn snail ggggrrrr       

LizzyM ~


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning all,

I had a quick nose, and see Salia is just fine, posting mainly on the Cambridge Diet and North-East boards. looks to have done well, having lost 7lbs already!
Also found out that Lilyella - who I remember from this board, does anyone else? - had her twin boys earlier this week - wow how time flies! Fabulous news and another inspirational story!

*Sam* - hang on in there!

            

*Glamis* - I'm sorry, but what she has said is b*llo*! Not total b*llo*, but b*llo* just the same! If you had your test on Tuesday and had another one yesterday, (i.e. 48 hours later), that would have told them whether or not this was a viable PG or not! So of course it would make a difference!  on your behalf
*Emily* - Great to see you - hope you had a good break in Cornwall and that the weather was kind to you?
*Sukie* - oh no, sory to hear about your car  Hope the Insurance are efficient and you get a good pay out and a new car soon - has it disrubted life a lot or are you able to get about in a courtesy car? 2 weeks today until IVF!!
*Ruthie* - I was working from home yesterday too, and Wednesday!! I know what you mean about the , only being the start of it! I so much want that , but at same time, know that once the elation has gone, it'll be back to walking on egg shells!  Still, it'll also make all that much sweeter when it does work!!
*Kate* - You're welcome. What you up to this weekend?
LizzyM -  Hope you get the results back soon!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Glamis*

I have to agree with Tamsin here.

Have you had a 2nd HCG blood test ? If your first one was 57, what was the 2nd result as it should _at least_ be around 120 or so (approx double)

HCG levels should double approx every 48 hours...there's some info on HCG levels included on links in this thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

If your LMP was 17 May then you'd be approx 7 weeks pregnant and if your HCG level is 57 then this seems pretty low, so I'm surprised they're not sending you for more blood tests and a scan.

I'm not trying to make you more concerned but I would be pushing for more tests if I were you.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Minxy

Thank you for your advice

They did say it should be fine since I might have ov'd late - but what do I say to them to get another test done, I did phone this morning to ask if another test might be ok to do but they said it hasn't been that long since the last test on Tue so it will really not change that much or something to that effect.

Maybe I could ask them to do a test on Monday - then will have had 6 days to go on - will that be better?

Thank you to all the other ladies that are supporting me

Sam ~ you are my rock - [fly]thank you[/fly]

Sending you a little dance [fly]     [/fly]


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Girls im so sorry - i use to be so good at personals and now im so rubbish but i do think of all of u and i do sit and read what u write. Just with sorting the house so we can sell it, my mums wedding coming up and studying for my exam its not easy!

Anyway....Tamsin - i am just working the weekend which is quite boring i guess!!

And have i missed something - Sukie - did u have a car accident?!!

Kate xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*glamis*...I would definitely ask for another blood test on Monday.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey lizzy lizzy lizzy nanananananaaaaaaaaaa...........

Just wondered how df got on with his sa  

                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Sam you nutter     

Well ladies DF SA went well, he was so nervous bless him when we got there! But he did the deed   and we have to wait 5 -7 working days for results, they will be sent to our GP so hopefully a week today we will have them and i will have more news for you all! He is worrying now though about the results, but i think he will be fine!

Kate dont worry about personals hun as long as we know you are ok!!

Glamis you ok hun have you requested a blood test?

Ruthie hows you? Not long til test day hun, you just after me arent you! Tell me a bit bout your wedding plans hun, i got to start thinking bout mine.

Minxy are you joining us?

Tamsin have a nice weekend away hun, relax and spend some quality time with DH!!

Sukie i am confused   what happened to your car!!

Hi Emily nice to see you back!

Hi to everyone else i have missed!

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey everyone hope u are ok?

I have been to meet a fellow FF'er today and her gorgeous 3 month old daughter!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahh thats nice Kate!!

Who did you meet? Did you have a good time?

x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi lizzy - i met a girl called gail who lives where i use to work so not too far.

I had a lovely time and got to hold her daughter!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats lovely, bet you didnt want to give the little'un back, i know i dont when i hold my best friends 3 month old!!

I am glad you had a good time hun!

x x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

No i didnt want to give her back!!

Just hope i have one soon!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

You will huni, we all will, its just the time isnt right for us yet!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy thats how i try and see it as well and that thought keeps me sane!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Something has to keep us sane hun  

Without FF i would go mad i think

xx xx xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know tell me about it!

I get withdrawal symptons if i dont go on for a day!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sam how have you not tested yet 

Glamis Hope the numbers are shooting up 

Kate and Liz yes I had an accident on Monday afternoon (my fault) my cars a write off  hurt my foot and cut my face. I took the rest of the week off work.

Tamsin that is great news about Lilyella, yep I'm picking up the hire car tommorrow. How are you doing?

Saila Come back we miss you 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie im so sorry to read of your accident. Its not very nice is it? Ive had my fair share of car accidents - one my fault the others were not - one involved a drink driver and was really unpleasant.

Hope u are ok though and make sure you get back into a car asap.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girls,

Well Sukie..... i have  who the hell was i kidding to think i could wait it out!!!! i still had no af at about 5 o'clock so did a cheapo internet test that came free with my opk's.... it was BFN  but still no af so i'm still holding onto that  

Hey like they say PUPO PUPO PUPO         

Will keep u all updated as soon as i know anything.... still feeling queezy and not at all af like i am a bit of a stubborn cow by nature though so it wouldn't surprise me if our baby was the same!! 

                                              Sam xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Kate - How are you? where are you up to with everything?

Sukie - Hope you are better after your crash.  It shakes you up for a bit doesn't it?

Sam - Sorry about the bfn hun, hopefully it's just the cheap test that's wrong, and you did it later in the day, so that might have brought a wrong result.  Fingers crossed!

LizzyM - Good luck for the results.  The worst bit is waiting!!

Glamis - I agree, insist on another blood test on Monday 

Saila - Where are you?  Don't leave us!  

Tamsin - How are you?  The weather was ok most of the time in Cornwall, Monday was gales and pouring rain though!! Typical!

Ruthie - How are you doing?

I'm on my 2nd of 3 nights, can't wait to get home to my bed this morning!  AF due Monday, and then can start menopur!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girlies,

Well i have discoloured cm this am so it looks like this month could go the same way as all the rest  life's a real bi**h sometimes 
but don't worry it's gonna take more than this to keep me down... any good suggestions for what i can try this month?? i'm gonna hit the pinapple juice hard   and think i'll give this pre-seed a go to... thanx glam for the info on that  (and nix for giving it to glam!) thought i may also try vitex angus (chast tree berrys) or i'm happy for any suggestions u may have..... i'm getting desperate now!!!


Anywho thanx girls and i'll let u know if nothing comes of my cm but kinda know   is coming 

                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello girls,

Have just found this thread. Thanks for pointing it out Sam.

Have just spent the evening and morning with heavily pg friend and her dh. Was really proud of myself, coped well with all discussions and didn't really have to try not to get emotional. Waved them off discussing whether they could continue staying over quite as easily when baby comes along. I suggested we buy a travel cot, any excuse to go into mothercare and buy something! Dh pointed out that the bed in our spare room where they stay has storage drawers underneath and perhaps we could let the baby sleep there!!!   Anyway my positve way of dealing with their visit disappeared as soon as I shut the door behind them.   Threw myself into washing up supper and breakfast things and soon felt better.

Looking forward to getting to know u all,

Love Kerry x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emilycaitlin im ok i guess. Have got my biology exam on the 16th of july but not sure if u read that i gave up the course - best decision i made to be honest. Just trying to decide what to do now!

Kerry - welcome 

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies hope you are all ok today??

Sam cant belive you wont be online hun, arrrggghhhh i hope that af doesnt show up sweetie

Kerry welcome to the madhouse hun!!   

Ruth you ok hun?

Sukie so sorry to hear about your crash am glad you are ok huni xx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all having a good weekend

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Kerry you are more than welcome, good luck 

Sam You have a great attitude towards it all (you go girl)   The smileys come from http://bestsmileys.com/
also what good for ttc is hypnotherapy fertility cds. I got sent one from a fellow ff and it is great at relaxing me (I'm a natural stress head)

Hi Emily you seem busy as usual, how are you keeping?

Kate yes I drove the hire car today for the first time I took it slowly. I think it'll take some time to get my confidence up.

Tamsin what are you up to?

Well I'm hopefully going to see shrek 3 tommorrow afternoon  unless DH backs out 

Sukie

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie it will take time but at least you have got back in a car as that really helps.

Well i went to my friends house last nite and drank way too much and ended up passing out on the sofa!

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone! 

Got back yesterday from three weeks with DH. Miami and Orlando were great, went to all the theme parks. I really enjoyed the last two weeks in Colombia, but was sad to leave DH. Only three months until I move out there for six months! Might even try and stay for a year!

Took Clomid this month. Had BMS on Thursday and think I O'd on Fri/Sat. Fingers crossed there were still a few   lying in wait! 

Good luck to everyone!

Love Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome back emma how lucky u were to go to miami and orlando!!

Lets hope the clomid and the BMS has worked!

Kate xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Kate. How are things with you. I've not had chance to catch up on all the posts yet.


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

 and Welcome to Kerry (HollyD) have been following your diary as well as Sam and Lizzy M - gosh makes me sound foreign that I did not have any symptoms at all. Mind you did have a significant amount of ovary twinge when I wanted to sleep the other night, which led me to think it was implantation pains and thats it really.

Thank you to everyone that has supported me - even hugggggeerrrr thanks to Sam (you the best) thank you.

Apologies for the lack of personals ~ I promise to support everyone else once my head is a bit more clearer - someone please hold me to that.

Well I did ring the epu this morning and they really stressed that its way too early to see much at all but have said they can do my bloods again tomorrow morning. Thanks for all the posts encouraging me to get it done.

I stupidly helped a friend out yesterday (they got a carpet cleaning company) and her work mate called in sick and I volunteered to help - wish I hadn't now coz every single muscle in my body is aching and I cannot help think I have done a bit of uncalled for doing to my little spot down below. Please let that not be the case! Can someone please reassure me - coz I am thinking if it was too much work then surely I would be in pain and having spotting or something surely? Am I going totally bonkers.

Thanks everyone for reading, take care you all and sending you tonnes of (((((hugs))))))) and       

Kind regards

Glamis . . . 

PPS Sam here is a little dance for you [fly]       [/fly]


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello ladies!!

I'm back!! Well af showed up in full flow later on sat  i was not very impressed by her  but i'll just keep perservering and hoping for the best  my poor dh is finding it really hard though... he's certain that it's a problem with him, but after lots of talk about wanting to give it a break ect i managed to persuade him that he should have sa done as think it will put his mind at rest one way or the other  

LizzyM: how r u hunny?? sorry for my leave of absence (really missed u girls) 

Kerry: hi hun, really glad u decided to come and join us all.... were a lovely bunch... if not a little  

Sukie: thanx for the advise hunny, i do have some relaxation tapes which i may try! i have lot's of smileys just can't figure out how to put them on the boards??

Glamis: how u doing my lovely?? hope ur hanging in there... how did u get on with asking for more bloods??

Kate: how r u after ur boozy wkend?? 

Emilycaitlin: thanx for the   looking forward to a new month now and lovely blood tests!!

emma.b: ur hol sounds great hun, how things?? 

Well i'll catch u all later my dears as gotta jump in the shower b4 work now!

                                            Sam xxx
Lots of     for all


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey glam hunny!!!

Must of posted at the same time!! thanx for my dance hunny  ur a true friend and you've helped me sooooooo much this month  coz even if i don't admit it... it has really knocked me for six!! Anyway, i'm sure cleaning carpets wouldn't of done any damage to the bean  and just to make u feel better here's ur very own happy dance!!!

[fly]                     [/fly]

Big hugs glam  Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Had a fab w/e away! Massage was great! Suite at hotel was lovely! DH surprised me with Champagne and Chocs! We stayed there right through till 5pm yesterday, having Sunday Lunch! Now we want to do it every weekend!! LOL About to start on the marathon , so wish me luck!!!
*
Emma.b* - Welcome back! Sounds like you had a fab time!  this month
*Sam* - So sorry that AF showed up  Hope the S.A. appt comes thru quick? Or can you just go to your GP and get her to give you a form, to then drop off at the hosp?
*Glamis* - I agree having a scan now would be a little too early to see that much / confirm anything, but not a bhcg blood test - so  with that tomorrow! Am sure you're fine, as regards the carpet cleaning! The Miscarriage Association recently carried out a study on risk factors for m/c and one of the factors NOT associated with m/c was strenous exercise - check out this from their website - http://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/ma2006/information/riskfactors.htm
*Kate * - How are you today? What were you drinking?!!? Hope you are ok?
*Sukie* - Did you end up seeing Shrek?
*Kerry* - Welcome to the thread hon!
*Emily* - glad the weather was kind to you! Did AF show yet? Did you start the menopur?
*LizzyM* - Any signs either way yet?

 to Ruthie, Caddy, Katie, Sal, LizzieB, Kathryn, Helen et all

Tamsin
xx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.

Thanks for doing that LizzieB - was just about to cut 'n' paste the above disclaimer in!

no problem Tamsin


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies hope u are well?

emma - things are ok with me thanks - getting my head together as have given up with the nursing although will still sit the biology exam.

Sam - ive just recovered from all the drink!

Tamsin - what a lovely weekend u had! I was drinking whiskey!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just saying hello, as at work, AF hasn't arrived yet, but think it will in the next couple of days, then I can start the menopur!!!

Hope everyone's ok,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

HOpe everyone is OK.

Am coming to the end of my 2ww (due to test Friday) and turning into obsessive symptom checker now  

Nix


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone and how are you today?

Well af hasnt yet arrived for me but i think the old witch will do in the next day or so, but until then i can hope!! Did have some very bad stomach pains this morning, they hurt so much but they only lasted a few minutes then went again! 

Sam  am so sorry that af arrived, heres to this cycle, we can be cycle buddies hun! What do ya think?

Ruth how are you sweetie, have you had a good weekend?

Nix good luck hun, where have you been?? How are you?  

Emily you are always working sweetie!!

Kate am glad you let your hair down and had a good weekend on the drink, you deserve to hun!

Tamsin your weekend sounds so lovely hun, might drop some hints at DF! Good luck with all your 

Emma welcome back hun, your hols sound lovely!

Kerry how are you today? When is your test day hun, been following your diary!

Glamis i hope you are still sane hun!

*SAILA WHERE ARE YOU??*

Hi to anyone else that i have missed

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy i was about to ask the same and see where saila was. I think i will text her.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Let me know hun, she just seems to have disappeared!!

Doesnt she love us anymore??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy im sure she is ok but with recent events things havnt been great for her.

Im still waiting for my mum to ring as she had the foster panel today!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh really hun, i hope she got on ok!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I do as well.

Her and her partner are wanting to do weekend respite fostering for kids that have some learning difficulties. Me and DH had to be all CRB checked!

Kate xx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How you all doing

Apologies for the lack of personals - still sore from that hectic cleaning I did yesterday - feels like I have run the damn london marathon.

Wanted to ask if it was okay for me to use the Shiastu Massaging Chair my DF got me for xmas last year, it rolls up and down the back in circular motions and is great.  

Thanks


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Thanks for the welcome ladies. Just got back from nephew's 7th birthday party, Chinese and birthday cake, Mmmmm, delicious combination!

Sam - so sorry af turned up, had good vibes about it all. Well, good luck for this month. 
Lizzy - test day should be Sat but have been there so often and Af turn up late that I will leave it a week (if waiting doesn't kill me) just to be sure. Bet Af turns up in the meantime. 
Glamis - Don't think you're foreign for not having had symptoms - think I probably subconsciously invent all of mine 

Good night and good luck ladies.

Love Kerry xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls hope u are all ok?

I text saila but she hasnt replied yet. You sure she isnt on holiday?!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Salia is still about and posts regularly, just not on this board at the mo!! Do a Search on her name!

Tams
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

*OF COURSE I STILL LOVE YOU ALL*

I am sorry I haven't posted for ages 

Kate ~ I did get your text last night but I was having a hissy fit and didn't get chance to reply 

LizzyM ~ Those tummy cramps sound positive  I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!

Em ~ Good Luck with the menopur but I am hoping you won't need it!! 

I'm sorry I haven't been around girls I have been a right  leaving you all but I have found it hard recently to post when I'm not TTC at the mo 

I am having another go at IUI in September and then it will be onto IVF Dec/Jan time. Until then DH is dragging me to the gym, we are having a holiday and I am on the Cambridge Diet.

I still feel like I am dragging the pieces of my broken heart around with me  and some days feel consumed with desperation to have a baby. When I first met DH and we discussed children before realising we would have problems we only ever wanted one. I now feel like I want 10, I think we would definately want 2 or 3 or even more 

Eeeessshhh I've only been back 2 mins and I'm bending your ears!!

Hope your all ok! I'll keep popping in promise!! Won't be long and I'll be back on a 2ww again.

Welcome to all the new girls


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WELCOME BACK SAILA HUNNY!!! 

Missed u recentlly, promise not to be a stranger again!!! Really hope the iui goes well for u in september hunny 

Well girlies, i had my bloods done today.... fsh, lh and prolactin!! bloody hurt!!! then i've got cd21 tests on the 20th of this month, just really glad i'm finally gonna have some sort of answer and i'll deal with the whole needle thing if it get's me somewhere!!

will post again later gotta dash now hunny's
                                                                Sam xxx


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

I thought I would post here on the recommendation of Sam. I too am on the 2ww. I have had a thumping headache for 2 days now ( more like sinus pain) which isn't nice. I am drinking water on the theory it may flush it out. I also take pregnacare, selenium and drink my pineapple juice but any other advice would be gratefully received!
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi LizzyM,

I've been here lurking  

Am find this the hardest of my 2ww's so far - for the first time I have let myself have a little bit of hope and it's killing me !!!    

Does anyone know how long the HCG jab stays in your system for ?  Had the jab (5000ml I thiink?!?!) on the 19th June....

Ta !

Nix.


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Sorry for not being round much - too damn busy here at work - must be due to all the time on ff

Had my beta bloods again today so hopefully will know later if the levels are rising like they should.

I do read all your posts and sending you all tonnes of  

Kind regards

Glamis . . . 

Saila ~ glad you okay 
Nix ~ all the best for Friday
Sam ~ when do you get your results
Tamsim ~ how you? 
DMM35 ~ what day are you on your 2ww - sending you 
Kate ~ how you doing
K4TUK ~ where are you - howz you doing? we must be like a week out or so?
LizzyM ~ good luck  
HollyD ~ hi how you?
Emily ~ good luck for the menopur

Hello to everyone I have missed

You all are such pillars of strength -[fly] T H A N K Y O U [/fly]


----------



## DMM35 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi 
My cycle varies about 25 days, has been as low as 23 & even 21 once though did get to 30 a few months ago! Anyway it is day 19 now so fingers crossed the selenium and pineapple juice have worked!


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

     

Bloods came back 2048 - is that good or bad - was expecting something like 900 or so - since it was only 57 last Tuesday?


Do I need to move to another board now?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

[fly]                            [/fly]

YAY YOU!!! BIG BIG BIG CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY.... 2048 IS FAB!! THE HIGHER THE BETTER JUST TO BE SAFE WOW UR GONNA BE A MUMMY GLAM HUNNY!!!!    I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU 

GO GLAMIS GO GLAMIS WHO'S THE MUMMY.... U ARE!!

p.s.... Don't you dare move boards!!!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats Glamis !!

So happy for you hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Nix


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Minxy reassured me the levels are just fine - thank you all for your support - could not go through all this without you all - Sam you are a true Gem and Nix too! 

Roll on Friday - not only for me - but for Nix too!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

fantastic news!! I'm so pleased for you Glamis!

No of course you don't have to go  there is a board set up for our pregnant ladies on here if you want to talk to them about baby things 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98426.285


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all! Still    but not getting excited as i sat down with the calender last night and i actually noticed that my cycle length has started to change   only by a couple of days but still its very weird! Have a look at my diary and let me know what you think please ladies!!  

Saila huni, welcome back, i have missed ya and was starting to get worried! I hope you are ok sweetie!  

Glamis congratulations huni am so chuffed for you!

Nix hun, hang in there, you are doing great! When is test day??

Hi DMM35 and welcome to the madhouse!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well?!

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Saila glad that u are ok!

Will give u a PM

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Great news Glamis. It gives me loads of hope knowing that it can happen naturally.   U r going to be my inspiration for this month. 

Lizzy - my cycles are all over the place at the mo. Have been regular since coming off the pill, but now don't know whether I'm coming or going recently! It has falsely raised my hopes so many times. Gone back to temp chartiong to see if they make any sense.

   for all of us ladies in waiting.

Love Kerry x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Lizzy,

Will keep everything crossed for you this month hun  

If I don't come on before I am due to test on Friday    

Good luck to everyone else in the 2ww at the moment. 

Nix


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

How you all doing

The diary ladies LizzyM and HollyD - love the read, keep them coming.  I would quite gladly be anyones inpiration thank you.  Sending you both   

Sam ~ how you doing ! 

Nix ~   

Only 2 more sleeps for me then I find out for sure and can be happy then, not sure why it has not hit me yet.  Although my tummy feels like a damn balloon ~ surely I cant be having a bump now can I ~ its not even 6 weeks I dont think, thats the whole confusing bit, how far I actually am! 

If you all think the 2ww sends you all round the bend - wait til the   that in itself makes you go more crazier. 

Thank you to everyone who is supporting me - you are all such wonderful ladies and I wish you all the very best - you will get your dreams.  

Kind regards

Glamis . . .  

PS does anyone know why i have suddenly become very thirsty ~ nothing i eat or drink is taking it away ggggrrr


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Glamis ~ I think a few ladies get bloating early on so that might be why you feel like your belly is a balloon  

Nix and Lizzy ~    Good Luck for testing!!

I had such a stressy morning!! I feel much better though now and am glugging away at my water


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Saila!

How you doing hun ?

Nix.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are well?

Saila - what is the next step for u hun?

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all my lovely ladies!!

Well didnt do it this month i am afraid to say     i woke up to the joys of AF in full flow, was shocked but kinda knew it was going to happen!! So it seems my cycle has moved to 30 days long!!

Thanks for all your well wishes, this month ladies this month!!!!!

Saila hun you ok?

Nix and Kerry good luck ladies     We need some BFPs

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Where are you all


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im here just been busy!

I went to the doctors and have been put on antibiotics again for my cyst! GRRRR!!! Blood results were fine.

My AF came as well but knew it would and feel fine about it!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have kittens! 3 so far...but I think she is definately finished. A tortie girl, A red boy and a red girl. I am so shattered feeel like I have done it myself 

Will post piccies in the next few days ​


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

hiya girlies!!

Sorry been so busy today!! 

LizzyM: So sorry hunny  i really feel for u sweetie, i know how disapointing it is month after bloody month  but it'll be alright.... promise 

Kate: how u doing hun, got over the hangover yet?!?!?!

Glamis: hiya hunny, soz haven't been about much the last couple of days... how u feeling??

Katie: hows it all going?? when is ur scan?

Kerry: Welcome to the mad house!! have u managed to hold off on the testing??

nix: hows you my dear??    for friday hun

Tamsin: what u upto hunny... 

Saila: hiya hunny, WOW kittens.... what sort of cats do u breed i have 3 moggies myself ( was 5 but lost 2 ) trying to persuade my other half to let me get another little girl as the only girl we have is 9 now and spade..... i miss having kittens around the house 

Well sorry if i've missed anyone.... my heads all over the place at the mo!!! i know i came on but i still feel ditzy and only had 2 glasses ofd wine at the pub tonight and feel like i've had a skinfull!!!!!  been having ovulation type pains today??! my body is just not right at the minute girls 

Anywho, chat soon my lovelys
                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Well tomorrow could not come any sooner ! 

All the best Nix for tomorrow 

LizzyM - sorry af arrived. When do you get the sa results.

KT4UK ~ how you doing - have you had your scans yet?

 to everyone else!  

Take care you all and sending you all tonnes of   

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls,

How you all doing ?

Oh well, another month bites the dust - AF arrived in the middle of the night...

Good luck to all of you testing soon  

Nix.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sam ~ I breed persians. They are gorgeous!!

Nix ~ I am so sorry sweetie


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Hello ladies

Soooooo sorry i haven't been around. It's been all go.......my son has chicken pox. What a night i have just had    bless him, he doesn't know what to do with himself.

My sister had her baby yesterday by c-section. Baby was a healthy 5.6lbs seeming she was suppose to be a pound lighter!!! so that was fab news.

I do have a date for my scan its the 6th august at 9am. Nice and early. Thank you for asking Glamis and Sam. I'm not feeling to bad in myself appart from really tired!

Nix - Sorry your af came hun. 

Glamis - I hope your well hun  

Sam - hope your ok hun  

saila - Hello hunny. nice to see you back. 3 kittens how sweet. Are they all well?

Kate - sorry af came hun. hope your cyst goes.

Lizzy m - So sorry your af came hun. All the best for next month     

Hello to everyone else. I hope your all well

Love and hugs Katie x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Saila - awww 3 kittens congrats!

sam - yep finally over the hangover but might drink again at the weekend!

nix - sorry AF got you as well.

katie - im not too worried that my AF came - i have learnt to deal with it now and finally feel ok!

Hi to everyone else.

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101257.0


----------

